# Constant, almost random BSODs on Alienware Aurora



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello,

Recently I've been experiencing a BSOD in most of my PC sessions. It can happen almost randomly. It only seems to happen when an action is done. For example, I've been getting a BSOD from clicking a link, opening outlook and uninstalling Firefox. After resetting the PC, these functions work normally. Time taken for a BSOD to occur varies between half an hour to more than 2 hours (occasionally longer, sometimes going the whole day without any BSODs). System information is below and a system health report (and the Dxdiag system information) is in the attachments, along with the results from the "BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64_jcgriff2_" application. Help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (Came preinstalled with PC, was reinstalled after a factory format a few months ago)

System Manufacturer: Alienware

System Model: Aurora

BIOS: Default System BIOS

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.7GHz

Memory: 3072MB RAM

Video Card: NVidia GeForce GTS 240 (correct me if this isn't the video card)

Power Supply: Unknown, but has never encountered any problems in the past.

Motherboard: Unknown, came with the PC.

Exact Model Number: Unknown, I don't know where on the PC it's located.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick Note: The PC is about two (and a half?) years old, for nearly two years it ran everything perfectly. It could easily run graphics and RAM intensive games and perform at blisteringly high speed. However, after under two years of it being in action, it started freezing and rebooting itself for no real reason - but it only happened while steam (or many tabs in firefox) was open. After sending it off for repairs and getting a factory format, the PC was fine for a month and a half until it started crashing for the same reasons as before. After reinstalling the graphics driver and running a full antivirus scan it worked fine, but then (5 days ago) it started crashing when running games, steam or no. A couple days later all games seemed to work fine (though in one incident yesterday playing Unreal caused the PC to reboot itself and make bleeping noises, probably because a disc was in the drive, that hasn't happened again since) but now it's been brought to the problem I've been experiencing for about 3-4 days now.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*No DMP's included.
Are you perchance using a Registry Cleaner?

Please try this way.*

*We do need the DMP file as it contains the only record of the sequence of events leading up to the crash, what drivers were loaded, and what was responsible.

If you are overclocking STOP

You may be able to get the DMP files without crashing by booting into safe mode (F8) with networking.

To enable us to assist you with your computer's BSOD symptoms, upload the contents of your "\Windows\Minidump" folder.

The procedure:

* Copy the contents of \Windows\Minidump to another (temporary) location somewhere on your machine.
* Zip up the contents of that folder
* Please upload them to a file sharing service like "Rapidshare" and put a link to them in your reply.




To ensure minidumps are enabled:

* Go to Start, in the Search Box type: sysdm.cpl, press Enter.
* Under the Advanced tab, click on the Startup and Recovery Settings... button.
* Ensure that Automatically restart is unchecked.
* Under the Write Debugging Information header select Small memory dump (256 kB) in the dropdown box (the 256kb varies).
* Ensure that the Small Dump Directory is listed as %systemroot%\Minidump.
* OK your way out.
* Reboot if changes have been made.*


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

The fact that it is fast when a clean install is done and slows down after things are added is suggestive of the usual slowdown caused by installing and un-installing things.

It returns suggests what you are adding back (Steam?) is the possible cause.

I would suggest a clean install (nothing not on the OS dvd) and adding only anti-malware. (Microsoft Security Essentials preferred). If the system is still fast then you add things back one at a time until it isnt and you have your culprit.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Well this is weird, as soon as I run that little tool of yours I've had no blue screens since I've posted here. If there is one, I'll post about it with the crash dump, but this is a very peculiar coincidence.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you for reporting back.
Good luck!


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Does that tool fix BSODs as well as analyse them? I haven't gotten a single one since running it.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Odd, after posting this I got a BSOD the VERY SECOND I try to uninstall Firefox. Trying to uninstall it has also caused BSODs previously (along with the games - though those don't crash since I ran that tool).
Maybe Firefox is virused. Also, how long does it take typically for the BSOD to collect a crash dump?


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

It is written to pagefile and the DMP is written on the next boot.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay, it's started blue screening on Serious Sam HD, but it does it when Steam does the first time setup where it tries to install "VC Redist" or something. It blue screens when it starts to install that. I'm waiting for the blue screen to write a crash dump as we speak.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

zigzag3143 said:


> It is written to pagefile and the DMP is written on the next boot.


So as soon as I get the Blue Screen, I just reboot and wait? Or do I wait for the blue screen to finish? Can someone explain please? I haven't found a single dump in the Windows/MiniDump folder. (or sys32/MiniDump, I forgot).


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

For dumps to be produced. . .

▪ Page file must be on OS drive

Page file base allocation size must be > than installed physical RAM

▪ Windows Error Reporting (WER) system service should be set to MANUAL

▪ Set page file to system managed, OS driveSet System Crash/ Recovery Settings to "Kernel Memory Dump" - this will produce. . .--> a Full Kernel Memory Dump - c:\windows\memory.dmp--> a Mini Kernel dump c:\windows\minidumpThe Full Kernel is overwritten each BSOD; a new mini kernel dump is created w/ different name for each BSODTo check your system's "Recoveros" (Recovery) and Page File settings via Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI), run the following -HTML output - WMI - "Recoveros" and Page File Settings (HTML)Text file output - WMI - "Recoveros" and Page File Settings


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

But how long does it take to produce them, and how do I know when it's finished? How do I know that it's finished collecting data for the dump on the blue screen?


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

If your system control panel is configured correctly the DMPS should be located in C:windows\minidump. 

If your control panel isn't configured correctly you should look in C:\windows, and the file-name will be memory.dmp. 

That file gets re-written every crash so there will be only one.

Other reasons for no DMP files are:

Page file on a different HD than the OS, or no page file at all.

Windows error reporting service turned off or set to auto.

User account control turned off.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

The VC redist refers to Visual C redistributable run time files that may be required to play certain games. It could be those runtime files are too old and are causing the errors.

Before uninstaling Firefox, change your preferred browser to IE (or other) then close your web browser.

You don't need to uninstall Firefox, just don't have it as your preferred browser.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Turns out that every time I try to install Visual C Redistributable 2005 I get a blue screen, both the 32 and 64 bit versions of VC Redist 2010 both install fine. I haven't tried 2008. I uninstalled it, but then trying to reinstall gave me a blue screen - just like when it tries to install VC Redist for Serious Sam HD. I'm almost certain that there is something wrong with my PC and VC Redist 2005 (possibly 2008, haven't tried it yet).
On another note, no matter what I do I can't seem to get Minidumps or Kernel dumps. I've set the settings correctly as described around the forum. All the things JMH 3143 aren't present - I've checked that UAC was on as well as the other items. I left it hanging on a blue screen all night, but still no crash dumps. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\System > Advanced System Settings
Advanced tab "Startup and Recovery" Settings button (click it).

You have to enable the "Write an event"


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\System > Advanced System Settings
> Advanced tab "Startup and Recovery" Settings button (click it).
> 
> You have to enable the "Write an event"


Done that.
This PC has worked perfectly fine with it prior to running the BSOD tool the forum suggests. The tool fixed the game crashes, but seems to have broken VC Redist 2005 in the process somehow.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

The Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86) installs runtime components of Visual C++ Libraries required to run applications developed with Visual C++ on a computer that does not have Visual C++ 2005 installed. vcredist_x86.exe 2.6 MB 

Better to re-install the package, it's only 2.6mb

Download: Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you using a SSD hard drive or a platter drive?


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> The Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86) installs runtime components of Visual C++ Libraries required to run applications developed with Visual C++ on a computer that does not have Visual C++ 2005 installed. vcredist_x86.exe 2.6 MB
> 
> Better to re-install the package, it's only 2.6mb
> 
> Download: Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


I've attempted to reinstall twice, but as soon as it finishes initializing the installer it blue screens.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Are you using a SSD hard drive or a platter drive?


I don't know what those are, but if it helps I'm just using the hard drive that came built-in to the PC.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Uninstall the old version first then shut down the PC. Boot up then install the latest version as per my link.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> Uninstall the old version first then shut down the PC. Boot up then install the latest version as per my link.


Tried that, just blue screens during the installation.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

FunkyDarkKnight said:


> Tried that,* just blue screens during the installation.*


*
AND...* We do need the DMP file as it contains the only record of the sequence of events leading up to the crash, what drivers were loaded, and what was responsible.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

JMH3143 said:


> *
> AND...* We do need the DMP file as it contains the only record of the sequence of events leading up to the crash, what drivers were loaded, and what was responsible.


I've tried all you've suggested in the threads stickied on this forum, but there are no crash dumps being produced. I also recently tried running C++ 2005 in safe mode, and it worked fine. A driver must be conflicting with it.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Also, I did it again but with networking enabled. So the conflicting driver isn't a network driver.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

A friend recommended that I upload a photo of the blue screen, I put one in the attachments.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

When you installed the package, did you choose a location or just allow the default location? Default location is preferred. "The newer Runtimes install sidebyside in the WinSxS fodler and the application uses the version it needs." You need to install .Net 4.0 (as well as previous dotnets). 

I've been told not make "guesses" so it is hard for me to answer properly but perhaps a silent install of the 2005 package might make it install.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

A 0xC4 BSOD means that *Driver Verifier* is turned on, this *will* cause crashes - please turn it off and reboot to unload it.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

satrow said:


> A 0xC4 BSOD means that *Driver Verifier* is turned on, this *will* cause crashes - please turn it off and reboot to unload it.


How do I do so?
EDIT: I know how now, but doesn't that mean it'll allow corrupt drivers to run, allowing permanent system damage?

And I've let C++ install in the default location, I also have .NET Framework 4.0 installed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it's normal not to have verifier turned on, it primary use is for testing.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Satrow, I cannot thank you enough. Disabling it fixed the problem!
Thanks to everyone else who helped too, I greatly appreciate it as I can now actually use this £1200 PC for what it was intended for: Videogames.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No worries, glad to help out.

If you do come across further problems, just call back with a description and add fresh logs.

You can mark the thread as [Solved] from the thread tools dropdown near the top if you're happy it's now sorted.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Marked unsolved again as the PC has been crashing again recently. When I'm running a RAM intensive game or program, there's a small chance that the PC will just freeze, no blue screen or anything. It just locks up. When it locks up, the screen image is frozen and the fan in the CPU gets increasingly louder. One time it crashed when I was watching the first cutscene in far cry, which isn't rendered in-game, so it can't be graphics incompatibility. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
PC Specs haven't changed since first post in this thread. As far as I can tell freezes don't generate crash dumps (though I haven't checked).


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Can you post fresh logs please? http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I've attached the files (in .zip format) in this post.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't see anything obvious but there are a few things I'd like to uninstall that may give us a slightly different perspective during testing; *uninstall CCleaner, Defraggler, Driver Detective, PowerISO and Eset* - follow these instructions carefully to fully remove ESET: How do I manually uninstall my Windows ESET security product? - ESET Knowledgebase

*Install MSE* and check that the built-in *Windows firewall is enabled*: Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows

Use the PC as normal - or harder - for a few days to check if there's any difference.

You have 2 items that Device Manager reports that have no drivers installed:
PowerPC Processor < *Killer Xeno Gaming Adapter*? < Install the drivers for it from Dell/Alienware if you want to use it, remove it or disable it in the BIOS if you don't.
Serial ATA Controller	< *Silicon Image SiI 3132 SATALink Controller*? < as above.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

What game were you playing when it happened?
Do you run your PC as a server?
Do you use a virtual space for running games?
Do you have any trial software or programs installed that are past their use by date?
Do you have more than one program that does CD/DVD media copy/burn/etc? 
What other add-ons do you have like a network card or a sound card or other?
Do you run any programs or apps or games from an external hdd?
Are you running VMWare?

(Sorry, I didn't want to down load 3.24mb of the dump file.)


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

> Memory: 3072MB RAM


That memory seems to be an unusual amount, how is it given? It is 2 x 2gb? 3x1gb?
What brand, speed, timing?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> That memory seems to be an unusual amount, how is it given? It is 2 x 2gb? 3x1gb?
> What brand, speed, timing?


3072MB's of RAM is 3GB's of RAM.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

@PJB - it is 3 x 1gb Ram which is rather low for a Dell Alienware laptop or desktop.

Is this a laptop or a dektop? What version, MX11?

What speed ram is used, why only 3gb and not at least 4gb?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pretty standard for Dell and a lot of other OEM machines.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Pretty standard for Dell and a lot of other OEM machines.


Not for the Alienware, the minimum is 8gb unless you custom buy and change the preferences which he might have done to save costs and thereby causing a "fault" to occur. If it is a laptop then the gpu is taking video memory from the ram.

If it is a desktop then .... still, it should be more considering that it is specifically a gaming PC, n'est pas?

Does the ram speed show in any of the dumps or memtests?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Standard was 2 gig Dell/Alienware often run free 1 gig upgrade specials.

It's tri-channel x58 board with 1 gig per slot.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Standard was 2 gig Dell/Alienware often run free 1 gig upgrade specials.
> 
> It's tri-channel x58 board with 1 gig per slot.


Dang! It took me ten minutes of searching to find that out!

6GB Tri-Channel 1333mhz RAM :huh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

CPU i7 920, The x58 is the only chipset board it fits in


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

According to the 3.24mb dump report in post #37 sysrpt.zip to which I just downloaded, 
*BootDevice \Device\HarddiskVolume2*
*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium |C:\Windows|\Device\Harddisk0\Partition3*
Volume2? Partition 3?​​​​​​


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Why are you concerned over the boot data when it was booted into Windows to create the data and it's *still* booting into Windows now? Why don't you try collecting the same data from your own PC's and learning something from that?


> Partition	Disk #0, Partition #0
> Partition Size	86.26 MB (90,445,824 bytes)
> Partition Starting Offset	32,256 bytes
> Partition	Disk #0, Partition #1
> ...


^ from MSInfo32, I could write a few paragraphs on the above, if you want to see how Dell have progressed with their partitioning/recovery schemes, I suggest you seek out a site by Dan Goodells and get some background info.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

@Satrow - Well, okay, you win! Who would ever know about this dell triple partitioning, it is rather unusual, this is why I leave the tech stuff to the tech people.
Inside the Dell PC Restore Partition

As for the FDK op, you stated in Post#1 
"Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (Came preinstalled with PC, was reinstalled after a factory format a few months ago)", so why did you re-install?


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll have to try all these next Sunday as I'm leaving for holiday, I'll reply with results in over a week, possibly next Monday.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Before you go, can you confirm your motherboard model number as it is important. All I know is that it is the X58 chipset.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> Before you go, can you confirm your motherboard model number as it is important. All I know is that it is the X58 chipset.


Where can I locate this number? Do I have to physically remove the motherboard?


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

satrow said:


> I don't see anything obvious but there are a few things I'd like to uninstall that may give us a slightly different perspective during testing; *uninstall CCleaner, Defraggler, Driver Detective, PowerISO and Eset* - follow these instructions carefully to fully remove ESET: How do I manually uninstall my Windows ESET security product? - ESET Knowledgebase
> 
> *Install MSE* and check that the built-in *Windows firewall is enabled*: Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows
> 
> ...


I uninstalled Driver Detective over a month ago, I don't know why it showed up in the report. I'll follow your advice on uninstalling/reinstalling.
EDIT: I don't know what Serial ATA Controlled or PowerPC Processor do, after the PC was formatted the drivers didn't reinstall automatically and were missing. I Googled them but I couldn't find where to download them from (I found a couple but unsure if they were the right ones, I'm not very clued up on drivers).


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Jupiter2 said:


> "Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (Came preinstalled with PC, was reinstalled after a factory format a few months ago)", so why did you re-install?


I didn't, the company who fixed it did. It got formatted, so the OS went with it.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope you had a great holiday.

Killer NIC 128MB PCIe (Killer Xeno Gaming Adapter) driver should be here (_if_ you have the Aurora - other recent Alienware desktops probably use the same driver) Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]

The SiL SATA driver should be here (again, _if_ you have the Aurora but other recent Alienware desktops should be the same) Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]

I guess what Jupiter2 meant to ask was "Why did the machine need to be reinstalled, what were the problems that led up to it?".


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

satrow said:


> I hope you had a great holiday.
> I guess what Jupiter2 meant to ask was "Why did the machine need to be reinstalled, what were the problems that led up to it?".


Thanks!
It had to be formatted because it constantly blue screened on pretty much every RAM-intensive program (e.g. Firefox with 5+ tabs open). I'll install the drivers when I have time tomorrow. 
I played Far Cry (a game that would always freeze my PC after a few mins of playing) for many hours, I even restarted the game after 4 hours to see if it wasn't just a lucky boot or something, but after 5 hours more there was nothing. Note this is after uninstalling the programs you recommended (including ESET). Should I try reinstalling them one at a time to reach the root of the problem?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Since you're now using MSE instead of ESET, you could try adding one and testing for a few days to a week, the most likely trigger from those listed in Post #38 would probably have been PowerISO, try testing the latest version of that or try an alternative like MagicISO instead Freeware MagicISO Virtual CD/DVD-ROM(MagicDisc) Overview.

If you reinstall CCleaner, careful what you allow it to cleanup if it's set to run at boot as it can delete the useful logs and dumps needed to troubleshoot errors.

Similarly, 3rd party defraggers, especially those set to run at boot, can also trigger BSOD's; better to allow the built-in Windows defragger to run on schedule and restrict a 3rd party defragger to an occasional defrag of specific folders - movie or game folders after big updates, etc. or just run Windows defrag manually from Safe Mode on a bi-monthly basis.

Don't rush to clutter it up again, running leaner is good :wink: get the drivers updated first, give it a week or so, then think about what's really needed.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

satrow said:


> Since you're now using MSE instead of ESET, you could try adding one and testing for a few days to a week, the most likely trigger from those listed in Post #38 would probably have been PowerISO, try testing the latest version of that or try an alternative like MagicISO instead Freeware MagicISO Virtual CD/DVD-ROM(MagicDisc) Overview.
> 
> If you reinstall CCleaner, careful what you allow it to cleanup if it's set to run at boot as it can delete the useful logs and dumps needed to troubleshoot errors.
> 
> ...


Thanks, after a week I'll reinstall ESET as that's the most useful program of the ones listed. If there's no problems I'll try CCleaner and Defraggler (making sure the options aren't turned on for boot). Finally I'll try and reinstall MagicISO (I'm hoping it's as good as PowerISO).
I'll report back soon, thanks for your advice!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck, don't forget to get the latest versions of any software you need and keep Windows and hardware drivers updated; sometimes it just feels like something somewhere gets out of synch after a core update and triggers a chain reaction elsewhere - an uninstall/reboot/reinstall of some of the most-used background software (Flash, security, etc.) might be enough to fix it.

Also, if you've had a few BSOD's since last running either, chkdsk /r followed by SFC /SCANNOW would be a good idea.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I've had no freezes at all with the exception of one from TF2 yesterday, but that was before validating the game cache and removing some mods, after that it ran smoothly. I have not reinstalled any of the old programs yet, but I'm going to now starting with ESET.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

My PC has blue screened once on TF2 and froze once since installing ESET, this happens within 10 minutes of boot. I was going to attempt to run ESET in "Game Mode" but it complained about missing drivers and being unable to protect. AlienFX was also complaining about being unable to turn on. I have reinstalled MSE.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Some combinations of software and some antivirus/malware programs just don't play nice with each other..............


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay, quite recently, even after uninstalling ESET, the game has been crashing and forcing my PC to restart itself. This is getting incredibly infuriating, I would expect a £1200 PC to last a little longer than a couple of years. I think another suspect is the Kodak hero driver software that runs in the background, as I can recall since installing that a couple of days ago all the crashes that occur are while it is open.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check for updates on it, if not uninstall it to test.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Uninstalling all of these recent programs haven't done anything, it's still crashing all the time.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

It's reading like something was left behind during an uninstall, can you zip and attach the latest dumps?


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

satrow said:


> It's reading like something was left behind during an uninstall, can you zip and attach the latest dumps?


Do you mean the Minidumps generated by windows? These aren't always blue screens, it varies. Sometimes it just freezes, other times it freezes and restarts, occasionally it will yield a blue screen. The game runs fine (100+ fps) but then will suddenly just break the whole PC out of the blue. Very occasionally it will work perfectly fine for the whole session, but when it crashes it's always about 10+ minutes after starting it up. I have attempted different combinations but there are no patterns, so I don't have any idea of what works and what doesn't.

Do you mean the dumps from the BSOD tool provided by the forum?


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

satrow said:


> It's reading like something was left behind during an uninstall, can you zip and attach the latest dumps?


Also, it did crash once on the day before installing ESET, but this was also after installing the Kodak All-in-one printer software (been uninstalled since).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They are the same dumps, located in the C:\Windows\minidump folder


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> They are the same dumps, located in the C:\Windows\minidump folder


This PC never, ever produces dumps no matter what, I've tried everything. The minidump folder is always empty.
It's worth noting that after uninstalling ESET, it told me to restart my PC. Foolishly, I played TF2. It crashed, so maybe ESET didn't uninstall properly because instead of restarting properly, it crashed and forcefulyl shut itself off? I'm going to reinstall ESET, then try to uninstall it again. The same will be done with the printer software just in case.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

In response to my last post, it didn't work. In fact, I hadn't even started the game yet. It just crashed before I even attempted to launch it (after it constantly attempts to 'validate steam cache files' every time I want to launch the game).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure it's set to collect dumps> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-computer-is-set-to-collect-dumps-655633.html

Without the dump files there's not a lot we do without guessing.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Make sure it's set to collect dumps> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-computer-is-set-to-collect-dumps-655633.html
> 
> Without the dump files there's not a lot we do without guessing.


The images on that thread are non-existant/broken. I can't follow the instructions without them.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I just checked them while logged out and all are visible you should be able to see them


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I still cannot see the ones on the thread, but I can see the one you just posted. I'll adjust my settings accordingly.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I finally got it to produce a DMP file. This one stemmed from a BSOD I got while playing the Counter Strike: Global Offensive Beta on Steam. I'll post any more if I get them.
If there are any problems with the DMP it may be because the system wouldn't allow me to zip up the original file from %systemroot%/Minidump. I had to copy it and zip that one, I'm not sure if that will make a difference.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The dmp is naming Memory_Corruption and Code_Corruption the fault occurred during the Steam Error Reporting process.
Fairly common and can be caused by may things from bad packets to actual bad ram.
Have you run Memtest+ for at least 6 passes?

These Silicone Image Sata drivers from 2007(Vista drivers) should be updated
SI3132.sys Wed Oct 3 14:39:29 2007 (4703E1E1)
SiRemFil.sys Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
SiWinAcc.sys Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
Silicon Image - Support | Search Results

As well as the Bigfoot networks Xeno drivers
Edge7x64.sys Sun Nov 1 12:43:31 2009
Xeno7x64.sys Sun Nov 1 12:43:32 2009
Killer Gaming :: Support :: Driver Downloads

The Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter - Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card driver
bcmwl664.sys Tue Jul 7 20:45:04 2009 
Check the Dell/Alienware site for a update.


```
**************************Sun Aug 19 10:17:42.600 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Bsodapps\081912-16458-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Inaccessible path: 'c:/windows/i386'
Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: c:/windows/i386
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c06000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4a670
Debug session time: Sun Aug 19 10:17:42.600 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:07:44.616
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff880014cc8c7, fffff8800a7be750, 0}

Unable to load image MpFilter.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for MpFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for MpFilter.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

0: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed;  !sysinfo SMBIOS; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff880014cc8c7, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800a7be750, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
fltmgr!FltPerformSynchronousIo+a7
fffff880`014cc8c7 0fb64804        movzx   ecx,byte ptr [rax+4]

CONTEXT:  fffff8800a7be750 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800a7be750)
rax=0000000000000038 rbx=fffffa8004d45c60 rcx=fffffa8004d45c68
rdx=0000000000000002 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa8003fdfd30
rip=fffff880014cc8c7 rsp=fffff8800a7bf130 rbp=fffffa8004d45c68
 r8=fffffa8003fdfd30  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa8004b23880
r11=fffff8800a7bf1c8 r12=fffff8800a7bf4c8 r13=fffffa8003fdfde0
r14=00000000000011e0 r15=fffffa8004d45c60
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010202
fltmgr!FltPerformSynchronousIo+0xa7:
fffff880`014cc8c7 0fb64804        movzx   ecx,byte ptr [rax+4] ds:002b:00000000`0000003c=??
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  steamerrorrepo

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff880015024f2 to fffff880014cc8c7

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a7bf130 fffff880`015024f2 : fffffa80`03fdfd30 fffffa80`04154400 fffff880`0a7bf248 fffffa80`03fdfde0 : fltmgr!FltPerformSynchronousIo+0xa7
fffff880`0a7bf1d0 fffff880`01549e3f : fffffa80`04154400 00000000`00016800 fffff880`0a7bf4c8 fffffa80`04b23770 : fltmgr!FltQueryInformationFile+0x52
fffff880`0a7bf210 fffffa80`04154400 : 00000000`00016800 fffff880`0a7bf4c8 fffffa80`04b23770 fffff880`00000004 : MpFilter+0x22e3f
fffff880`0a7bf218 00000000`00016800 : fffff880`0a7bf4c8 fffffa80`04b23770 fffff880`00000004 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`04154400
fffff880`0a7bf220 fffff880`0a7bf4c8 : fffffa80`04b23770 fffff880`00000004 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x16800
fffff880`0a7bf228 fffffa80`04b23770 : fffff880`00000004 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0a7bf4c8
fffff880`0a7bf230 fffff880`00000004 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a7bf2a8 : 0xfffffa80`04b23770
fffff880`0a7bf238 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a7bf2a8 fffff880`0a7bf4c8 : 0xfffff880`00000004


CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !fltmgr
    fffff880014cc8b8 - fltmgr!FltPerformSynchronousIo+98

	[ 8b:8a ]
1 error : !fltmgr (fffff880014cc8b8)

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  ONE_BIT

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800a7be750 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT

BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2673
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.5]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1340 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Alienware
  BIOS Version                  A11
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             04/06/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Product Name                  Aurora
  Version                       00
  Serial Number                        
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     0
  Family                        0
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Product                       04VWF2
  Version                       A00
  Serial Number                                  
  Asset Tag                      
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -393439544: - h
       -393439592: - 

  Location                       
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU 1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel            
  Processor ID                  a5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz     
  Processor Voltage             00h - 
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     2666MHz
  Current Speed                 2666MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0008h]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            www.dell.com
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 000ah]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              25165824KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      6
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 000bh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           000ah
  Partition Width               04
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 000ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 000dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                000fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          000ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 000eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 000fh]
  Starting Address              000fffffh
  Ending Address                000fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          000eh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0010h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0011h]
  Starting Address              00100000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0010h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0012h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber03
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0013h]
  Starting Address              001fffffh
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0012h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0014h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM4
  Bank Locator                  BANK4
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0015h]
  Starting Address              00200000h
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0014h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0016h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM5
  Bank Locator                  BANK5
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer05
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber05
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0017h]
  Starting Address              002fffffh
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0016h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
quit:
start             end                 module name
fffff880`05173000 fffff880`051b1000   1394ohci     1394ohci.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f0e000 fffff880`00f65000   ACPI         ACPI.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`0470e000 fffff880`04797000   afd          afd.sys             Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`051d7000 fffff880`051ed000   AgileVpn     AgileVpn.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`014bc000 fffff880`014c7000   amdxata      amdxata.sys         Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0b27b000 fffff880`0b286000   asyncmac     asyncmac.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01425000 fffff880`0142e000   atapi        atapi.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0142e000 fffff880`01458000   ataport      ataport.SYS         Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00850000 fffff960`008b1000   ATMFD        ATMFD.DLL           Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`04e55000 fffff880`050fd000   bcmwl664     bcmwl664.sys        Tue Jul  7 20:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)
fffff880`0465e000 fffff880`04665000   Beep         Beep.SYS            Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`01995000   blbdrive     blbdrive.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`07362000 fffff880`07380000   bowser       bowser.sys          Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`007b0000 fffff960`007d7000   cdd          cdd.dll             Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`0641b000 fffff880`06438000   cdfs         cdfs.sys            Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0462b000 fffff880`04655000   cdrom        cdrom.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI           CI.dll              Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01db6000 fffff880`01de6000   CLASSPNP     CLASSPNP.SYS        Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d5a000 fffff880`00db8000   CLFS         CLFS.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`01102000   cng          cng.sys             Fri Jun  1 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`051c7000 fffff880`051d7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0b20a000 fffff880`0b218000   crashdmp     crashdmp.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01966000 fffff880`01984000   dfsc         dfsc.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`01966000   discache     discache.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01da0000 fffff880`01db6000   disk         disk.sys            Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06552000 fffff880`06574000   drmk         drmk.sys            Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0b218000 fffff880`0b22b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0440c000 fffff880`04616000   dump_iaStor  dump_iaStor.sys     Wed Mar  3 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`0657a000 fffff880`06586000   Dxapi        Dxapi.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03042000 fffff880`03136000   dxgkrnl      dxgkrnl.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`03136000 fffff880`0317c000   dxgmms1      dxgmms1.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04e4b000 fffff880`04e55000   Edge7x64     Edge7x64.sys        Sun Nov  1 12:43:31 2009 (4AEDC8C3)
fffff880`0b3c5000 fffff880`0b3fb000   fastfat      fastfat.SYS         Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`051b1000 fffff880`051be000   fdc          fdc.sys             Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01513000 fffff880`01527000   fileinfo     fileinfo.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`014c7000 fffff880`01513000   fltmgr       fltmgr.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01611000 fffff880`0161b000   Fs_Rec       Fs_Rec.sys          Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01d66000 fffff880`01da0000   fvevol       fvevol.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01c6b000 fffff880`01cb5000   fwpkclnt     fwpkclnt.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`031ee000 fffff800`03237000   hal          hal.dll             Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`03024000   HDAudBus     HDAudBus.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`064b9000 fffff880`06515000   HdAudio      HdAudio.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`065ce000 fffff880`065e7000   HIDCLASS     HIDCLASS.SYS        Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`065e7000 fffff880`065ef080   HIDPARSE     HIDPARSE.SYS        Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`065c0000 fffff880`065ce000   hidusb       hidusb.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`072c9000   HTTP         HTTP.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01d5d000 fffff880`01d66000   hwpolicy     hwpolicy.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01425000   iaStor       iaStor.sys          Wed Mar  3 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019d1000   intelppm     intelppm.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0510a000 fffff880`05152000   k57nd60a     k57nd60a.sys        Sun Apr 26 07:23:05 2009 (49F44419)
fffff880`051ed000 fffff880`051fc000   kbdclass     kbdclass.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0647c000 fffff880`0648a000   kbdhid       kbdhid.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bbb000 fffff800`00bc5000   kdcom        kdcom.dll           Sat Feb  5 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01843000   ks           ks.sys              Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`017e0000 fffff880`017fb000   ksecdd       ksecdd.sys          Fri Jun  1 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`018c8000 fffff880`018f2000   ksecpkg      ksecpkg.sys         Fri Jun  1 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`06574000 fffff880`06579200   ksthunk      ksthunk.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04616000 fffff880`0462b000   lltdio       lltdio.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06438000 fffff880`0645b000   luafv        luafv.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cf7000 fffff880`00d46000   mcupdate     mcupdate.dll        Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`065f0000 fffff880`065fe000   monitor      monitor.sys         Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`031f0000 fffff880`031ff000   mouclass     mouclass.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0648a000 fffff880`06497000   mouhid       mouhid.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`01090000   mountmgr     mountmgr.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01527000 fffff880`0155c000   MpFilter     MpFilter.sys        Fri Mar  9 06:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
fffff880`07380000 fffff880`07398000   mpsdrv       mpsdrv.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07398000 fffff880`073c5000   mrxsmb       mrxsmb.sys          Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0aae3000 fffff880`0ab31000   mrxsmb10     mrxsmb10.sys        Fri Jul  8 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0ab31000 fffff880`0ab55000   mrxsmb20     mrxsmb20.sys        Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01458000 fffff880`01463000   msahci       msahci.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`046c3000 fffff880`046ce000   Msfs         Msfs.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f6e000 fffff880`00f78000   msisadrv     msisadrv.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01565000 fffff880`015c3000   msrpc        msrpc.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01a57000 fffff880`01a62000   mssmbios     mssmbios.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01d4b000 fffff880`01d5d000   mup          mup.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01102000 fffff880`011f5000   ndis         ndis.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04e24000 fffff880`04e30000   ndistapi     ndistapi.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`07337000 fffff880`0734a000   ndisuio      ndisuio.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0f400000 fffff880`0f42f000   ndiswan      ndiswan.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0161b000 fffff880`01630000   NDProxy      NDProxy.SYS         Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`047f0000 fffff880`047ff000   netbios      netbios.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04797000 fffff880`047dc000   netbt        netbt.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01868000 fffff880`018c8000   NETIO        NETIO.SYS           Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`046ce000 fffff880`046df000   Npfs         Npfs.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440c000   nsiproxy     nsiproxy.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c06000 fffff800`031ee000   nt           ntkrnlmp.exe        Fri May  4 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0163d000 fffff880`017e0000   Ntfs         Ntfs.sys            Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`04655000 fffff880`0465e000   Null         Null.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0f437000 fffff880`101f9000   nvlddmkm     nvlddmkm.sys        Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`072e4000 fffff880`07337000   nwifi        nwifi.sys           Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a26000   pacer        pacer.sys           Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00fcd000   partmgr      partmgr.sys         Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f78000 fffff880`00fab000   pci          pci.sys             Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01463000 fffff880`01473000   PCIIDEX      PCIIDEX.SYS         Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01611000   pcw          pcw.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0ab55000 fffff880`0abfb000   peauth       peauth.sys          Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06515000 fffff880`06552000   portcls      portcls.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d46000 fffff880`00d5a000   PSHED        PSHED.dll           Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e24000   rasl2tp      rasl2tp.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04e30000 fffff880`04e4b000   raspppoe     raspppoe.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`019d1000 fffff880`019f2000   raspptp      raspptp.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`03024000 fffff880`0303e000   rassstp      rassstp.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01906000 fffff880`01957000   rdbss        rdbss.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`046a8000 fffff880`046b1000   RDPCDD       RDPCDD.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`046b1000 fffff880`046ba000   rdpencdd     rdpencdd.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`046ba000 fffff880`046c3000   rdprefmp     rdprefmp.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01d09000 fffff880`01d43000   rdyboost     rdyboost.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`015c3000 fffff880`015fd000   RMCAST       RMCAST.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:49:51 2010 (4CE7A7CF)
fffff880`0734a000 fffff880`07362000   rspndr       rspndr.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`014bc000   SCSIPORT     SCSIPORT.SYS        Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0aa00000 fffff880`0aa0b000   secdrv       secdrv.SYS          Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01473000 fffff880`0148d000   SI3132       SI3132.sys          Wed Oct  3 14:39:29 2007 (4703E1E1)
fffff880`01d43000 fffff880`01d4b000   SiRemFil     SiRemFil.sys        Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
fffff880`0155c000 fffff880`01565000   SiWinAcc     SiWinAcc.sys        Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
fffff880`01d01000 fffff880`01d09000   spldr        spldr.sys           Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0b2fc000 fffff880`0b394000   srv          srv.sys             Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0aa4e000 fffff880`0aab7000   srv2         srv2.sys            Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0aa0b000 fffff880`0aa3c000   srvnet       srvnet.sys          Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`051fc000 fffff880`051fd480   swenum       swenum.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01a68000 fffff880`01c6b000   tcpip        tcpip.sys           Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`0aa3c000 fffff880`0aa4e000   tcpipreg     tcpipreg.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`04701000 fffff880`0470e000   TDI          TDI.SYS             Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`046df000 fffff880`04701000   tdx          tdx.sys             Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`018f2000 fffff880`01906000   termdd       termdd.sys          Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`005f0000 fffff960`005fa000   TSDDD        TSDDD.dll           Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`019bb000   tunnel       tunnel.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`01843000 fffff880`01855000   umbus        umbus.sys           Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0b200000 fffff880`0b20a000   umpass       umpass.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`065a5000 fffff880`065bfc80   usbaudio     usbaudio.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06586000 fffff880`065a3000   usbccgp      usbccgp.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`065a3000 fffff880`065a4f00   USBD         USBD.SYS            Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`031df000 fffff880`031f0000   usbehci      usbehci.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5a000   usbhub       usbhub.sys          Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`03189000 fffff880`031df000   USBPORT      USBPORT.SYS         Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0641b000   USBSTOR      USBSTOR.SYS         Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`0317c000 fffff880`03189000   usbuhci      usbuhci.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fb8000   vdrvroot     vdrvroot.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`04665000 fffff880`04673000   vga          vga.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04673000 fffff880`04698000   VIDEOPRT     VIDEOPRT.SYS        Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fcd000 fffff880`00fe2000   volmgr       volmgr.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`0101a000 fffff880`01076000   volmgrx      volmgrx.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01cb5000 fffff880`01d01000   volsnap      volsnap.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`050fd000 fffff880`0510a000   vwifibus     vwifibus.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`01a26000 fffff880`01a3c000   vwififlt     vwififlt.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`01a3c000 fffff880`01a57000   wanarp       wanarp.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04698000 fffff880`046a8000   watchdog     watchdog.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e5b000 fffff880`00eff000   Wdf01000     Wdf01000.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eff000 fffff880`00f0e000   WDFLDR       WDFLDR.SYS          Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`047e7000 fffff880`047f0000   wfplwf       wfplwf.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003e5000   win32k       win32k.sys          Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`051be000 fffff880`051c7000   wmiacpi      wmiacpi.sys         Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f65000 fffff880`00f6e000   WMILIB       WMILIB.SYS          Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`047dc000 fffff880`047e7000   ws2ifsl      ws2ifsl.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`0645b000 fffff880`0647c000   WudfPf       WudfPf.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0b394000 fffff880`0b3c5000   WUDFRd       WUDFRd.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`05152000 fffff880`05173000   Xeno7x64     Xeno7x64.sys        Sun Nov  1 12:43:32 2009 (4AEDC8C4)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0b286000 fffff880`0b2f7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`0b286000 fffff880`0b2f7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`06497000 fffff880`064a5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0440c000 fffff880`04616000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0020A000
fffff880`064a5000 fffff880`064b8000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0b20a000 fffff880`0b27b000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01de6000 fffff880`01df4000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0440e000 fffff880`04618000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0020A000
fffff880`04618000 fffff880`0462b000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
start             end                 module name
fffff880`05173000 fffff880`051b1000   1394ohci     1394ohci.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f0e000 fffff880`00f65000   ACPI         ACPI.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`0470e000 fffff880`04797000   afd          afd.sys             Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`051d7000 fffff880`051ed000   AgileVpn     AgileVpn.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`014bc000 fffff880`014c7000   amdxata      amdxata.sys         Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0b27b000 fffff880`0b286000   asyncmac     asyncmac.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01425000 fffff880`0142e000   atapi        atapi.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0142e000 fffff880`01458000   ataport      ataport.SYS         Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00850000 fffff960`008b1000   ATMFD        ATMFD.DLL           Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`04e55000 fffff880`050fd000   bcmwl664     bcmwl664.sys        Tue Jul  7 20:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)
fffff880`0465e000 fffff880`04665000   Beep         Beep.SYS            Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`01995000   blbdrive     blbdrive.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`07362000 fffff880`07380000   bowser       bowser.sys          Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`007b0000 fffff960`007d7000   cdd          cdd.dll             Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`0641b000 fffff880`06438000   cdfs         cdfs.sys            Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0462b000 fffff880`04655000   cdrom        cdrom.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI           CI.dll              Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01db6000 fffff880`01de6000   CLASSPNP     CLASSPNP.SYS        Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d5a000 fffff880`00db8000   CLFS         CLFS.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`01102000   cng          cng.sys             Fri Jun  1 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`051c7000 fffff880`051d7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0b20a000 fffff880`0b218000   crashdmp     crashdmp.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01966000 fffff880`01984000   dfsc         dfsc.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`01966000   discache     discache.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01da0000 fffff880`01db6000   disk         disk.sys            Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06552000 fffff880`06574000   drmk         drmk.sys            Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0b218000 fffff880`0b22b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0440c000 fffff880`04616000   dump_iaStor  dump_iaStor.sys     Wed Mar  3 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`0657a000 fffff880`06586000   Dxapi        Dxapi.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03042000 fffff880`03136000   dxgkrnl      dxgkrnl.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`03136000 fffff880`0317c000   dxgmms1      dxgmms1.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04e4b000 fffff880`04e55000   Edge7x64     Edge7x64.sys        Sun Nov  1 12:43:31 2009 (4AEDC8C3)
fffff880`0b3c5000 fffff880`0b3fb000   fastfat      fastfat.SYS         Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`051b1000 fffff880`051be000   fdc          fdc.sys             Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01513000 fffff880`01527000   fileinfo     fileinfo.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`014c7000 fffff880`01513000   fltmgr       fltmgr.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01611000 fffff880`0161b000   Fs_Rec       Fs_Rec.sys          Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01d66000 fffff880`01da0000   fvevol       fvevol.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01c6b000 fffff880`01cb5000   fwpkclnt     fwpkclnt.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`031ee000 fffff800`03237000   hal          hal.dll             Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`03024000   HDAudBus     HDAudBus.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`064b9000 fffff880`06515000   HdAudio      HdAudio.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`065ce000 fffff880`065e7000   HIDCLASS     HIDCLASS.SYS        Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`065e7000 fffff880`065ef080   HIDPARSE     HIDPARSE.SYS        Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`065c0000 fffff880`065ce000   hidusb       hidusb.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`072c9000   HTTP         HTTP.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01d5d000 fffff880`01d66000   hwpolicy     hwpolicy.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01425000   iaStor       iaStor.sys          Wed Mar  3 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019d1000   intelppm     intelppm.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0510a000 fffff880`05152000   k57nd60a     k57nd60a.sys        Sun Apr 26 07:23:05 2009 (49F44419)
fffff880`051ed000 fffff880`051fc000   kbdclass     kbdclass.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0647c000 fffff880`0648a000   kbdhid       kbdhid.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bbb000 fffff800`00bc5000   kdcom        kdcom.dll           Sat Feb  5 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01843000   ks           ks.sys              Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`017e0000 fffff880`017fb000   ksecdd       ksecdd.sys          Fri Jun  1 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`018c8000 fffff880`018f2000   ksecpkg      ksecpkg.sys         Fri Jun  1 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`06574000 fffff880`06579200   ksthunk      ksthunk.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04616000 fffff880`0462b000   lltdio       lltdio.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06438000 fffff880`0645b000   luafv        luafv.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cf7000 fffff880`00d46000   mcupdate     mcupdate.dll        Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`065f0000 fffff880`065fe000   monitor      monitor.sys         Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`031f0000 fffff880`031ff000   mouclass     mouclass.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0648a000 fffff880`06497000   mouhid       mouhid.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`01090000   mountmgr     mountmgr.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01527000 fffff880`0155c000   MpFilter     MpFilter.sys        Fri Mar  9 06:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
fffff880`07380000 fffff880`07398000   mpsdrv       mpsdrv.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07398000 fffff880`073c5000   mrxsmb       mrxsmb.sys          Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0aae3000 fffff880`0ab31000   mrxsmb10     mrxsmb10.sys        Fri Jul  8 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0ab31000 fffff880`0ab55000   mrxsmb20     mrxsmb20.sys        Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01458000 fffff880`01463000   msahci       msahci.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`046c3000 fffff880`046ce000   Msfs         Msfs.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f6e000 fffff880`00f78000   msisadrv     msisadrv.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01565000 fffff880`015c3000   msrpc        msrpc.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01a57000 fffff880`01a62000   mssmbios     mssmbios.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01d4b000 fffff880`01d5d000   mup          mup.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01102000 fffff880`011f5000   ndis         ndis.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04e24000 fffff880`04e30000   ndistapi     ndistapi.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`07337000 fffff880`0734a000   ndisuio      ndisuio.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0f400000 fffff880`0f42f000   ndiswan      ndiswan.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0161b000 fffff880`01630000   NDProxy      NDProxy.SYS         Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`047f0000 fffff880`047ff000   netbios      netbios.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04797000 fffff880`047dc000   netbt        netbt.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01868000 fffff880`018c8000   NETIO        NETIO.SYS           Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`046ce000 fffff880`046df000   Npfs         Npfs.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440c000   nsiproxy     nsiproxy.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c06000 fffff800`031ee000   nt           ntkrnlmp.exe        Fri May  4 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0163d000 fffff880`017e0000   Ntfs         Ntfs.sys            Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`04655000 fffff880`0465e000   Null         Null.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0f437000 fffff880`101f9000   nvlddmkm     nvlddmkm.sys        Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`072e4000 fffff880`07337000   nwifi        nwifi.sys           Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a26000   pacer        pacer.sys           Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00fcd000   partmgr      partmgr.sys         Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f78000 fffff880`00fab000   pci          pci.sys             Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01463000 fffff880`01473000   PCIIDEX      PCIIDEX.SYS         Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01611000   pcw          pcw.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0ab55000 fffff880`0abfb000   peauth       peauth.sys          Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06515000 fffff880`06552000   portcls      portcls.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d46000 fffff880`00d5a000   PSHED        PSHED.dll           Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e24000   rasl2tp      rasl2tp.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04e30000 fffff880`04e4b000   raspppoe     raspppoe.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`019d1000 fffff880`019f2000   raspptp      raspptp.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`03024000 fffff880`0303e000   rassstp      rassstp.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01906000 fffff880`01957000   rdbss        rdbss.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`046a8000 fffff880`046b1000   RDPCDD       RDPCDD.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`046b1000 fffff880`046ba000   rdpencdd     rdpencdd.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`046ba000 fffff880`046c3000   rdprefmp     rdprefmp.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01d09000 fffff880`01d43000   rdyboost     rdyboost.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`015c3000 fffff880`015fd000   RMCAST       RMCAST.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:49:51 2010 (4CE7A7CF)
fffff880`0734a000 fffff880`07362000   rspndr       rspndr.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0148d000 fffff880`014bc000   SCSIPORT     SCSIPORT.SYS        Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0aa00000 fffff880`0aa0b000   secdrv       secdrv.SYS          Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01473000 fffff880`0148d000   SI3132       SI3132.sys          Wed Oct  3 14:39:29 2007 (4703E1E1)
fffff880`01d43000 fffff880`01d4b000   SiRemFil     SiRemFil.sys        Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
fffff880`0155c000 fffff880`01565000   SiWinAcc     SiWinAcc.sys        Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
fffff880`01d01000 fffff880`01d09000   spldr        spldr.sys           Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0b2fc000 fffff880`0b394000   srv          srv.sys             Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0aa4e000 fffff880`0aab7000   srv2         srv2.sys            Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0aa0b000 fffff880`0aa3c000   srvnet       srvnet.sys          Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`051fc000 fffff880`051fd480   swenum       swenum.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01a68000 fffff880`01c6b000   tcpip        tcpip.sys           Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`0aa3c000 fffff880`0aa4e000   tcpipreg     tcpipreg.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`04701000 fffff880`0470e000   TDI          TDI.SYS             Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`046df000 fffff880`04701000   tdx          tdx.sys             Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`018f2000 fffff880`01906000   termdd       termdd.sys          Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`005f0000 fffff960`005fa000   TSDDD        TSDDD.dll           Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`019bb000   tunnel       tunnel.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`01843000 fffff880`01855000   umbus        umbus.sys           Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0b200000 fffff880`0b20a000   umpass       umpass.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`065a5000 fffff880`065bfc80   usbaudio     usbaudio.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06586000 fffff880`065a3000   usbccgp      usbccgp.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`065a3000 fffff880`065a4f00   USBD         USBD.SYS            Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`031df000 fffff880`031f0000   usbehci      usbehci.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5a000   usbhub       usbhub.sys          Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`03189000 fffff880`031df000   USBPORT      USBPORT.SYS         Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0641b000   USBSTOR      USBSTOR.SYS         Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`0317c000 fffff880`03189000   usbuhci      usbuhci.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fb8000   vdrvroot     vdrvroot.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`04665000 fffff880`04673000   vga          vga.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04673000 fffff880`04698000   VIDEOPRT     VIDEOPRT.SYS        Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fcd000 fffff880`00fe2000   volmgr       volmgr.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`0101a000 fffff880`01076000   volmgrx      volmgrx.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01cb5000 fffff880`01d01000   volsnap      volsnap.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`050fd000 fffff880`0510a000   vwifibus     vwifibus.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`01a26000 fffff880`01a3c000   vwififlt     vwififlt.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`01a3c000 fffff880`01a57000   wanarp       wanarp.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04698000 fffff880`046a8000   watchdog     watchdog.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e5b000 fffff880`00eff000   Wdf01000     Wdf01000.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eff000 fffff880`00f0e000   WDFLDR       WDFLDR.SYS          Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`047e7000 fffff880`047f0000   wfplwf       wfplwf.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003e5000   win32k       win32k.sys          Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`051be000 fffff880`051c7000   wmiacpi      wmiacpi.sys         Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f65000 fffff880`00f6e000   WMILIB       WMILIB.SYS          Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`047dc000 fffff880`047e7000   ws2ifsl      ws2ifsl.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`0645b000 fffff880`0647c000   WudfPf       WudfPf.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0b394000 fffff880`0b3c5000   WUDFRd       WUDFRd.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`05152000 fffff880`05173000   Xeno7x64     Xeno7x64.sys        Sun Nov  1 12:43:32 2009 (4AEDC8C4)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0b286000 fffff880`0b2f7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`0b286000 fffff880`0b2f7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`06497000 fffff880`064a5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0440c000 fffff880`04616000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0020A000
fffff880`064a5000 fffff880`064b8000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0b20a000 fffff880`0b27b000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01de6000 fffff880`01df4000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0440e000 fffff880`04618000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0020A000
fffff880`04618000 fffff880`0462b000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
```


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I will update the drivers that links were given to, but I cannot locate the "Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter" or the "Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card driver".
I will run memtest+, but I don't know what you mean by six "passes".


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The program will give you a pass count, depending on the amount of ram installed it can take from several hours to overnight.
Did the PC come with a wireless card?
If so the driver will be on the dell site Welcome to Dell Technical Support

As for Memtest +

D/L Memtest+ burn it to a CD using a free program like Imgburn if you need one then boot from the CD to test the ram, let it run for at least 6 passes or until you see an error.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I've still no luck finding those drivers, but I did find: Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United Kingdom]
Though I don't know which one is correct (assuming it's on there, as no hardware has been modified since buying the PC, it was bought new). 
Also I downloaded the Silicon Image Sata drivers, but I was greeted with a folder full of .sys and .dll files as well as a Security Catalog file. There was also two Setup Information files and a .oem file. I don't know what to do here as there are no executables or ISO files to run/boot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the Silicon Image driver on the Dell link you just gave us, under (Sata) Serial ATA (12)


> Dell-Driver
> Silicon-Integrated-Systems_S_A02_R235001.exe (1MB)


The Broadcom and Bigfoot drivers are there too under network.

The Dell wireless is most likely the one listed as 
Wireless 1525 WLAN Mini Card Desktops


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll begin those downloads ASAP, though on a slightly unrelated note; is this normal? I have never had any other network cables other than the one linking the PC to the router, and I'm not sure why Windows seems to think I have one unplugged. Anyways, I'll report back with the status of the driver installations. I really do appreciate all the help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are 2 network cards, the broadcom built into the motherboard and the BigFoot killer nic in a addin slot below the video card. As well as the wireless adapter.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry for double post, but I don't know which drivers are the right Broadcom and Bigfoot drivers, as there are two of each. As you can see I'm not very good at this, d'whoops.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Triple post as I can't edit messages after 15 mins of posting. I googled the "Dell Wireless 1525 WLAN Mini Card" and the setup said it wasn't present on my system. I also tried installing the Serial ATA Driver and it flashed a screen for barely even 0.2 seconds before disappearing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you using the service tag number for your system on the Dell site?
If so it'll only list the drivers of the hardware installed when it was built.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't locate my service tag number on the Alienware. Is it inside the PC?


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Also, I ran Memtest86+ all night for 20 passes, it didn't find a single error.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

FunkyDarkKnight said:


> I can't locate my service tag number on the Alienware. Is it inside the PC?


Hi, here's how to locate your service tag - Dell - Support

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

PJB said:


> Hi, here's how to locate your service tag - Dell - Support
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Patrick


I found it and entered it, but it gave me the wrong system: Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United Kingdom]


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try this one > Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United Kingdom]

I've seen several Aura's with the Broadcom wifi integrated in.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Try this one > Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United Kingdom]
> 
> I've seen several Aura's with the Broadcom wifi integrated in.


This installed fine, but I still need the Serial ATA driver as when I did download it from the link you provided on the previous page there were no executables or ISOs to run/boot off of. Thanks for the Broadcom driver though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

From Device manager under IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers right click select update driver.
when it asks for the location point it to the folder the SATA driver created on your C drive.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

It says that Windows determines that the driver is up to date. To double check I had windows search the internet and find one automatically, and it said the same thing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let it go it would be unusual for the Sata drivers to cause the problem.

How's it been since the networking driver updates?


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Let it go it would be unusual for the Sata drivers to cause the problem.
> 
> How's it been since the networking driver updates?


Played a few hours of TF2 and GMod 13 Beta straight with no crashes. However, I remember that sometimes games would work without a hitch, other times crashing as soon as startup.
I'll report back if there are any crashes, if there are none within the next month I'll mark as solved as I remember previously it working for a fortnight before crashing again. I want to be sure this time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Was playing TF2 again, joined a server and it crashed within 10 minutes of boot. It's almost like when I boot the PC that's what determines whether the games survive past the 10 minute period or whether they crash within those ten minutes. One session it will work perfectly fine and seamless, other times it will crash.
I attached the DMP file and a XML file that windows also said could help find the cause of the problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The dump again blames memory corruption, but there is a strange dll file blamed spzf.sys While very inconclusive the only listing I can find for it lists it as malware> Trojan/W32.Agent.1052672.H - VirSCAN.org.
It may be worthwhile to make sure the system is clean by following the steps here> NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


```
**************************Tue Aug 21 07:29:09.312 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Bsodapps\082112-17596-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Inaccessible path: 'c:/windows/i386'
Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: c:/windows/i386
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c0d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e51670
Debug session time: Tue Aug 21 07:29:09.312 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:44:29.327
Loading Kernel Symbols
................WARNING: partmgr overlaps pci
...............................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {7ffffff0000, 2, 0, fffff80002cc24cb}

Unable to load image spzf.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spzf.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spzf.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

0: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed;  !sysinfo SMBIOS; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000007ffffff0000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002cc24cb, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ebb100
 000007ffffff0000 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+303b4
fffff800`02cc24cb 0fb601          movzx   eax,byte ptr [rcx]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80000b9c530 -- (.trap 0xfffff80000b9c530)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000002
rdx=0000000000000002 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88004ee4ad2 rsp=fffff80000b9c6c0 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=0000000000000005  r9=0000000000000030 r10=0000000000000010
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
HIDPARSE!HidP_GetScaledUsageValue+0x12a:
fffff880`04ee4ad2 418a06          mov     al,byte ptr [r14] ds:3f28:00000000`00000000=??
Resetting default scope

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff80000b9c488 -- (.exr 0xfffff80000b9c488)
ExceptionAddress: fffff88004ee4ad2 (HIDPARSE!HidP_GetScaledUsageValue+0x000000000000012a)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c8b769 to fffff80002c8c1c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9b2f8 fffff800`02c8b769 : 00000000`0000000a 000007ff`ffff0000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9b300 fffff800`02c8a3e0 : 00000000`00000017 00000000`00000017 00001f80`0010000f 00000000`0000000c : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00b9b440 fffff800`02cc24cb : fffff800`02c8fbc1 fffff800`00b9b618 fffff800`00b9c488 fffff880`046ab000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`00b9b5d0 fffff800`02cc6b81 : fffff800`00b9c488 fffff800`00b9bce0 fffff800`00000000 fffffa80`08a08a24 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x303b4
fffff800`00b9bcb0 fffff800`02c8b842 : fffff800`00b9c488 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00b9c530 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff800`00b9c350 fffff800`02c8a14a : fffff800`00b9c600 fffff880`030e68ee 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`079981a0 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff800`00b9c530 fffff880`04ee4ad2 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`08a09e58 fffffa80`08a09e54 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff800`00b9c6c0 fffff880`046ad7e8 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`08a08840 fffffa80`08a09d10 : HIDPARSE!HidP_GetScaledUsageValue+0x12a
fffff800`00b9c700 fffff800`02c8fbc1 : fffffa80`0887dee3 fffff800`00b9c7f0 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`00000000 : mouhid!MouHid_ReadComplete+0x20c
fffff800`00b9c780 fffff880`046969c4 : fffffa80`089f6900 fffffa80`089f6806 fffffa80`0887cc00 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x341
fffff800`00b9c870 fffff880`04696c2d : fffffa80`089f4902 fffffa80`089f4970 fffffa80`0887cca0 00000000`00000006 : HIDCLASS!HidpDistributeInterruptReport+0x130
fffff800`00b9c900 fffff800`02c8fbc1 : fffffa80`075d0203 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0887cb01 fffffa80`075d0010 : HIDCLASS!HidpInterruptReadComplete+0x235
fffff800`00b9c990 fffff880`04066631 : fffffa80`0762f050 fffffa80`04347300 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x341
fffff800`00b9ca80 fffff880`04066b0f : fffffa80`09e89002 fffffa80`075d0010 00000000`ffffffff fffffa80`0762feb0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+0xa15
fffff800`00b9cb60 fffff880`0406466f : fffffa80`0762feb0 fffffa80`0762f1a0 fffffa80`07630050 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+0x3a7
fffff800`00b9cbc0 fffff880`04055f89 : fffffa80`0762f050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07652702 fffffa80`0762feb0 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbIocDpc_Worker+0xf3
fffff800`00b9cc00 fffff880`00eff4ce : fffffa80`07652000 fffffa80`0762feb0 fffffa80`07652750 fffffa80`0762fec8 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff800`00b9cc30 fffffa80`07652000 : fffffa80`0762feb0 fffffa80`07652750 fffffa80`0762fec8 00000000`00000000 : spzf+0x424ce
fffff800`00b9cc38 fffffa80`0762feb0 : fffffa80`07652750 fffffa80`0762fec8 00000000`00000000 01cd7f90`2e579ff6 : 0xfffffa80`07652000
fffff800`00b9cc40 fffffa80`07652750 : fffffa80`0762fec8 00000000`00000000 01cd7f90`2e579ff6 fffff800`00b96080 : 0xfffffa80`0762feb0
fffff800`00b9cc48 fffffa80`0762fec8 : 00000000`00000000 01cd7f90`2e579ff6 fffff800`00b96080 00000000`00000022 : 0xfffffa80`07652750
fffff800`00b9cc50 00000000`00000000 : 01cd7f90`2e579ff6 fffff800`00b96080 00000000`00000022 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0762fec8


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !nt
    fffff80002cc24a8 - nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+3038d

	[ 3b:3a ]
1 error : !nt (fffff80002cc24a8)

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  ONE_BIT

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT

BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2673
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.5]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1340 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Alienware
  BIOS Version                  A11
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             04/06/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Product Name                  Aurora
  Version                       00
  Serial Number                        
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     0
  Family                        0
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Product                       04VWF2
  Version                       A00
  Serial Number                                  
  Asset Tag                      
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -415394104: - h
       -415394152: - 

  Location                       
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU 1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel            
  Processor ID                  a5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz     
  Processor Voltage             00h - 
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     2666MHz
  Current Speed                 2666MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0008h]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            www.dell.com
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 000ah]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              25165824KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      6
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 000bh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           000ah
  Partition Width               04
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 000ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 000dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                000fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          000ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 000eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 000fh]
  Starting Address              000fffffh
  Ending Address                000fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          000eh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0010h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0011h]
  Starting Address              00100000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0010h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0012h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber03
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0013h]
  Starting Address              001fffffh
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0012h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0014h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM4
  Bank Locator                  BANK4
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0015h]
  Starting Address              00200000h
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0014h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0016h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM5
  Bank Locator                  BANK5
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer05
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber05
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0017h]
  Starting Address              002fffffh
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0016h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
quit:
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04e29000 fffff880`04e67000   1394ohci     1394ohci.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`010e8000 fffff880`0113f000   ACPI         ACPI.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03093000 fffff880`0311c000   afd          afd.sys             Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04e8d000 fffff880`04ea3000   AgileVpn     AgileVpn.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01554000 fffff880`0155f000   amdxata      amdxata.sys         Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0bfc3000 fffff880`0bfce000   asyncmac     asyncmac.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`014ec000 fffff880`014f5000   atapi        atapi.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`014f5000 fffff880`0151f000   ataport      ataport.SYS         Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00830000 fffff960`00891000   ATMFD        ATMFD.DLL           Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`04eeb000 fffff880`05193000   bcmwl664     bcmwl664.sys        Tue Jul  7 20:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)
fffff880`048d6000 fffff880`048dd000   Beep         Beep.SYS            Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03077000 fffff880`03088000   blbdrive     blbdrive.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`079bb000 fffff880`079d9000   bowser       bowser.sys          Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd          cdd.dll             Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`0470c000 fffff880`04729000   cdfs         cdfs.sys            Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`048a3000 fffff880`048cd000   cdrom        cdrom.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cfb000 fffff880`00dbb000   CI           CI.dll              Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01a16000 fffff880`01a46000   CLASSPNP     CLASSPNP.SYS        Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c9d000 fffff880`00cfb000   CLFS         CLFS.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0125e000 fffff880`012d0000   cng          cng.sys             Fri Jun  1 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`04e7d000 fffff880`04e8d000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04729000 fffff880`04737000   crashdmp     crashdmp.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04986000 fffff880`049a4000   dfsc         dfsc.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03068000 fffff880`03077000   discache     discache.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a16000   disk         disk.sys            Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01822000   drmk         drmk.sys            Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`07897000 fffff880`078aa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0768d000 fffff880`07897000   dump_iaStor  dump_iaStor.sys     Wed Mar  3 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`031ef000 fffff880`031fb000   Dxapi        Dxapi.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040fc000 fffff880`041f0000   dxgkrnl      dxgkrnl.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1      dxgmms1.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`041f0000 fffff880`041fb000   Edge7x64     Edge7x64.sys        Wed May 18 18:55:15 2011 (4DD44E53)
fffff880`0bf12000 fffff880`0bf48000   fastfat      fastfat.SYS         Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04e67000 fffff880`04e74000   fdc          fdc.sys             Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`015ab000 fffff880`015bf000   fileinfo     fileinfo.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0155f000 fffff880`015ab000   fltmgr       fltmgr.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`017d2000 fffff880`017dc000   Fs_Rec       Fs_Rec.sys          Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01db3000 fffff880`01ded000   fvevol       fvevol.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01cb8000 fffff880`01d02000   fwpkclnt     fwpkclnt.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`031f5000 fffff800`0323e000   hal          hal.dll             Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`040ba000 fffff880`040de000   HDAudBus     HDAudBus.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`010d2000   HdAudio      HdAudio.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`04692000 fffff880`046ab000   HIDCLASS     HIDCLASS.SYS        Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04ee2000 fffff880`04eea080   HIDPARSE     HIDPARSE.SYS        Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04684000 fffff880`04692000   hidusb       hidusb.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04737000 fffff880`04800000   HTTP         HTTP.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01daa000 fffff880`01db3000   hwpolicy     hwpolicy.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`012e2000 fffff880`014ec000   iaStor       iaStor.sys          Wed Mar  3 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`049ca000 fffff880`049e0000   intelppm     intelppm.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`051a0000 fffff880`051e8000   k57nd60a     k57nd60a.sys        Sun Apr 26 07:23:05 2009 (49F44419)
fffff880`04ed3000 fffff880`04ee2000   kbdclass     kbdclass.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`046e3000 fffff880`046f1000   kbdhid       kbdhid.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bb5000 fffff800`00bbf000   kdcom        kdcom.dll           Sat Feb  5 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0462f000 fffff880`04672000   ks           ks.sys              Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`017a6000 fffff880`017c1000   ksecdd       ksecdd.sys          Fri Jun  1 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`0198f000 fffff880`019b9000   ksecpkg      ksecpkg.sys         Fri Jun  1 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`051f9000 fffff880`051fe200   ksthunk      ksthunk.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`07928000 fffff880`0793d000   lltdio       lltdio.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`078aa000 fffff880`078cd000   luafv        luafv.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c89000   mcupdate     mcupdate.dll        Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`046b8000 fffff880`046c6000   monitor      monitor.sys         Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`051e8000 fffff880`051f7000   mouclass     mouclass.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`046ab000 fffff880`046b8000   mouhid       mouhid.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0105c000 fffff880`01076000   mountmgr     mountmgr.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`015bf000 fffff880`015f4000   MpFilter     MpFilter.sys        Fri Mar  9 06:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
fffff880`079d9000 fffff880`079f1000   mpsdrv       mpsdrv.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07600000 fffff880`0762d000   mrxsmb       mrxsmb.sys          Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0762d000 fffff880`0767b000   mrxsmb10     mrxsmb10.sys        Fri Jul  8 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04824000   mrxsmb20     mrxsmb20.sys        Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0151f000 fffff880`0152a000   msahci       msahci.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`0493b000 fffff880`04946000   Msfs         Msfs.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`01149000   msisadrv     msisadrv.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0125e000   msrpc        msrpc.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0305d000 fffff880`03068000   mssmbios     mssmbios.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01d98000 fffff880`01daa000   mup          mup.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0183c000 fffff880`0192f000   ndis         ndis.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04ec7000 fffff880`04ed3000   ndistapi     ndistapi.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`07990000 fffff880`079a3000   ndisuio      ndisuio.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0462f000   ndiswan      ndiswan.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`049e0000 fffff880`049f5000   NDProxy      NDProxy.SYS         Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`031b1000 fffff880`031c0000   netbios      netbios.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0311c000 fffff880`03161000   netbt        netbt.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0192f000 fffff880`0198f000   NETIN        NETIN.SYS           Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`04946000 fffff880`04957000   Npfs         Npfs.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03051000 fffff880`0305d000   nsiproxy     nsiproxy.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c0d000 fffff800`031f5000   nt           ntkrnlmp.exe        Fri May  4 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`017a6000   Ntfs         Ntfs.sys            Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`048cd000 fffff880`048d6000   Null         Null.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0f41b000 fffff880`101dd000   nvlddmkm     nvlddmkm.sys        Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`0793d000 fffff880`07990000   nwifi        nwifi.sys           Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03175000 fffff880`0319b000   pacer        pacer.sys           Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`01189000 fffff880`0119e000   partmgr      partmgr.sys         Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`01156001 fffff880`01189001   pci          pci.sys             Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`0152a000 fffff880`0153a000   PCIIDEX      PCIIDEX.SYS         Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`017c1000 fffff880`017d2000   pcw          pcw.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0baff000 fffff880`0bba5000   peauth       peauth.sys          Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`019b9000 fffff880`019f6000   portcls      portcls.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00c9d000   PSHED        PSHED.dll           Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04ea3000 fffff880`04ec7000   rasl2tp      rasl2tp.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`040de000 fffff880`040f9000   raspppoe     raspppoe.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`101dd000 fffff880`101fe000   raspptp      raspptp.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0f400000 fffff880`0f41a000   rassstp      rassstp.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`03051000   rdbss        rdbss.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04920000 fffff880`04929000   RDPCDD       RDPCDD.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04929000 fffff880`04932000   rdpencdd     rdpencdd.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04932000 fffff880`0493b000   rdprefmp     rdprefmp.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01d56000 fffff880`01d90000   rdyboost     rdyboost.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`078ee000 fffff880`07928000   RMCAST       RMCAST.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:49:51 2010 (4CE7A7CF)
fffff880`079a3000 fffff880`079bb000   rspndr       rspndr.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`00dbb000 fffff880`00dea000   SCSIPORT     SCSIPORT.SYS        Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0bba5000 fffff880`0bbb0000   secdrv       secdrv.SYS          Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0153a000 fffff880`01554000   SI3132       SI3132.sys          Wed Oct  3 14:39:29 2007 (4703E1E1)
fffff880`01d90000 fffff880`01d98000   SiRemFil     SiRemFil.sys        Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`015fd000   SiWinAcc     SiWinAcc.sys        Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
fffff880`01d4e000 fffff880`01d56000   spldr        spldr.sys           Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`00ebd000 fffff880`00fe3000   spzf         spzf.sys            Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`0be49000 fffff880`0bee1000   srv          srv.sys             Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0ba00000 fffff880`0ba69000   srv2         srv2.sys            Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0bbb0000 fffff880`0bbe1000   srvnet       srvnet.sys          Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`051f7000 fffff880`051f8480   swenum       swenum.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01ab5000 fffff880`01cb8000   tcpip        tcpip.sys           Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`0bbe1000 fffff880`0bbf3000   tcpipreg     tcpipreg.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`04979000 fffff880`04986000   TDI          TDI.SYS             Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`04957000 fffff880`04979000   tdx          tdx.sys             Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`031db000 fffff880`031ef000   termdd       termdd.sys          Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00560000 fffff960`0056a000   TSDDD        TSDDD.dll           Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`049a4000 fffff880`049ca000   tunnel       tunnel.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04672000 fffff880`04684000   umbus        umbus.sys           Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0bf48000 fffff880`0bf52000   umpass       umpass.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`0bfce000 fffff880`0bfe8c80   usbaudio     usbaudio.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`046c6000 fffff880`046e3000   usbccgp      usbccgp.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`041fb000 fffff880`041fcf00   USBD         USBD.SYS            Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`040ba000   usbehci      usbehci.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`01a54000 fffff880`01aae000   usbhub       usbhub.sys          Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04053000 fffff880`040a9000   USBPORT      USBPORT.SYS         Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`046f1000 fffff880`0470c000   USBSTOR      USBSTOR.SYS         Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04053000   usbuhci      usbuhci.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`01149000 fffff880`01156000   vdrvroot     vdrvroot.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`048dd000 fffff880`048eb000   vga          vga.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`048eb000 fffff880`04910000   VIDEOPRT     VIDEOPRT.SYS        Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0119e000 fffff880`011b3000   volmgr       volmgr.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105c000   volmgrx      volmgrx.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01d02000 fffff880`01d4e000   volsnap      volsnap.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`05193000 fffff880`051a0000   vwifibus     vwifibus.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0319b000 fffff880`031b1000   vwififlt     vwififlt.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`031c0000 fffff880`031db000   wanarp       wanarp.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04910000 fffff880`04920000   watchdog     watchdog.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e0a000 fffff880`00eae000   Wdf01000     Wdf01000.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eae000 fffff880`00ebd000   WDFLDR       WDFLDR.SYS          Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0316c000 fffff880`03175000   wfplwf       wfplwf.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`00335000   win32k       win32k.sys          Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`04e74000 fffff880`04e7d000   wmiacpi      wmiacpi.sys         Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00fec000   WMILIB       WMILIB.SYS          Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03161000 fffff880`0316c000   ws2ifsl      ws2ifsl.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`078cd000 fffff880`078ee000   WudfPf       WudfPf.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0bee1000 fffff880`0bf12000   WUDFRd       WUDFRd.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e29000   Xeno7x64     Xeno7x64.sys        Wed May 18 18:55:16 2011 (4DD44E54)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0bf52000 fffff880`0bfc3000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01a46000 fffff880`01a54000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`04686000 fffff880`04890000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0020A000
fffff880`04890000 fffff880`048a3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04e29000 fffff880`04e67000   1394ohci     1394ohci.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`010e8000 fffff880`0113f000   ACPI         ACPI.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03093000 fffff880`0311c000   afd          afd.sys             Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04e8d000 fffff880`04ea3000   AgileVpn     AgileVpn.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01554000 fffff880`0155f000   amdxata      amdxata.sys         Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0bfc3000 fffff880`0bfce000   asyncmac     asyncmac.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`014ec000 fffff880`014f5000   atapi        atapi.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`014f5000 fffff880`0151f000   ataport      ataport.SYS         Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00830000 fffff960`00891000   ATMFD        ATMFD.DLL           Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`04eeb000 fffff880`05193000   bcmwl664     bcmwl664.sys        Tue Jul  7 20:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)
fffff880`048d6000 fffff880`048dd000   Beep         Beep.SYS            Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03077000 fffff880`03088000   blbdrive     blbdrive.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`079bb000 fffff880`079d9000   bowser       bowser.sys          Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd          cdd.dll             Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`0470c000 fffff880`04729000   cdfs         cdfs.sys            Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`048a3000 fffff880`048cd000   cdrom        cdrom.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cfb000 fffff880`00dbb000   CI           CI.dll              Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01a16000 fffff880`01a46000   CLASSPNP     CLASSPNP.SYS        Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c9d000 fffff880`00cfb000   CLFS         CLFS.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0125e000 fffff880`012d0000   cng          cng.sys             Fri Jun  1 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`04e7d000 fffff880`04e8d000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04729000 fffff880`04737000   crashdmp     crashdmp.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04986000 fffff880`049a4000   dfsc         dfsc.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03068000 fffff880`03077000   discache     discache.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a16000   disk         disk.sys            Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01822000   drmk         drmk.sys            Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`07897000 fffff880`078aa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0768d000 fffff880`07897000   dump_iaStor  dump_iaStor.sys     Wed Mar  3 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`031ef000 fffff880`031fb000   Dxapi        Dxapi.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040fc000 fffff880`041f0000   dxgkrnl      dxgkrnl.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1      dxgmms1.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`041f0000 fffff880`041fb000   Edge7x64     Edge7x64.sys        Wed May 18 18:55:15 2011 (4DD44E53)
fffff880`0bf12000 fffff880`0bf48000   fastfat      fastfat.SYS         Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04e67000 fffff880`04e74000   fdc          fdc.sys             Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`015ab000 fffff880`015bf000   fileinfo     fileinfo.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0155f000 fffff880`015ab000   fltmgr       fltmgr.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`017d2000 fffff880`017dc000   Fs_Rec       Fs_Rec.sys          Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01db3000 fffff880`01ded000   fvevol       fvevol.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01cb8000 fffff880`01d02000   fwpkclnt     fwpkclnt.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`031f5000 fffff800`0323e000   hal          hal.dll             Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`040ba000 fffff880`040de000   HDAudBus     HDAudBus.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`010d2000   HdAudio      HdAudio.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`04692000 fffff880`046ab000   HIDCLASS     HIDCLASS.SYS        Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04ee2000 fffff880`04eea080   HIDPARSE     HIDPARSE.SYS        Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04684000 fffff880`04692000   hidusb       hidusb.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04737000 fffff880`04800000   HTTP         HTTP.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01daa000 fffff880`01db3000   hwpolicy     hwpolicy.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`012e2000 fffff880`014ec000   iaStor       iaStor.sys          Wed Mar  3 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`049ca000 fffff880`049e0000   intelppm     intelppm.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`051a0000 fffff880`051e8000   k57nd60a     k57nd60a.sys        Sun Apr 26 07:23:05 2009 (49F44419)
fffff880`04ed3000 fffff880`04ee2000   kbdclass     kbdclass.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`046e3000 fffff880`046f1000   kbdhid       kbdhid.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bb5000 fffff800`00bbf000   kdcom        kdcom.dll           Sat Feb  5 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0462f000 fffff880`04672000   ks           ks.sys              Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`017a6000 fffff880`017c1000   ksecdd       ksecdd.sys          Fri Jun  1 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`0198f000 fffff880`019b9000   ksecpkg      ksecpkg.sys         Fri Jun  1 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`051f9000 fffff880`051fe200   ksthunk      ksthunk.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`07928000 fffff880`0793d000   lltdio       lltdio.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`078aa000 fffff880`078cd000   luafv        luafv.sys           Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c89000   mcupdate     mcupdate.dll        Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`046b8000 fffff880`046c6000   monitor      monitor.sys         Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`051e8000 fffff880`051f7000   mouclass     mouclass.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`046ab000 fffff880`046b8000   mouhid       mouhid.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0105c000 fffff880`01076000   mountmgr     mountmgr.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`015bf000 fffff880`015f4000   MpFilter     MpFilter.sys        Fri Mar  9 06:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
fffff880`079d9000 fffff880`079f1000   mpsdrv       mpsdrv.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07600000 fffff880`0762d000   mrxsmb       mrxsmb.sys          Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0762d000 fffff880`0767b000   mrxsmb10     mrxsmb10.sys        Fri Jul  8 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04824000   mrxsmb20     mrxsmb20.sys        Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0151f000 fffff880`0152a000   msahci       msahci.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`0493b000 fffff880`04946000   Msfs         Msfs.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0113f000 fffff880`01149000   msisadrv     msisadrv.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0125e000   msrpc        msrpc.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0305d000 fffff880`03068000   mssmbios     mssmbios.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01d98000 fffff880`01daa000   mup          mup.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0183c000 fffff880`0192f000   ndis         ndis.sys            Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04ec7000 fffff880`04ed3000   ndistapi     ndistapi.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`07990000 fffff880`079a3000   ndisuio      ndisuio.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0462f000   ndiswan      ndiswan.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`049e0000 fffff880`049f5000   NDProxy      NDProxy.SYS         Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`031b1000 fffff880`031c0000   netbios      netbios.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0311c000 fffff880`03161000   netbt        netbt.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0192f000 fffff880`0198f000   NETIN        NETIN.SYS           Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`04946000 fffff880`04957000   Npfs         Npfs.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03051000 fffff880`0305d000   nsiproxy     nsiproxy.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c0d000 fffff800`031f5000   nt           ntkrnlmp.exe        Fri May  4 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`017a6000   Ntfs         Ntfs.sys            Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`048cd000 fffff880`048d6000   Null         Null.SYS            Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0f41b000 fffff880`101dd000   nvlddmkm     nvlddmkm.sys        Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`0793d000 fffff880`07990000   nwifi        nwifi.sys           Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03175000 fffff880`0319b000   pacer        pacer.sys           Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`01189000 fffff880`0119e000   partmgr      partmgr.sys         Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`01156001 fffff880`01189001   pci          pci.sys             Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`0152a000 fffff880`0153a000   PCIIDEX      PCIIDEX.SYS         Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`017c1000 fffff880`017d2000   pcw          pcw.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0baff000 fffff880`0bba5000   peauth       peauth.sys          Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`019b9000 fffff880`019f6000   portcls      portcls.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00c9d000   PSHED        PSHED.dll           Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04ea3000 fffff880`04ec7000   rasl2tp      rasl2tp.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`040de000 fffff880`040f9000   raspppoe     raspppoe.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`101dd000 fffff880`101fe000   raspptp      raspptp.sys         Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0f400000 fffff880`0f41a000   rassstp      rassstp.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`03051000   rdbss        rdbss.sys           Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04920000 fffff880`04929000   RDPCDD       RDPCDD.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04929000 fffff880`04932000   rdpencdd     rdpencdd.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04932000 fffff880`0493b000   rdprefmp     rdprefmp.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01d56000 fffff880`01d90000   rdyboost     rdyboost.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`078ee000 fffff880`07928000   RMCAST       RMCAST.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:49:51 2010 (4CE7A7CF)
fffff880`079a3000 fffff880`079bb000   rspndr       rspndr.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`00dbb000 fffff880`00dea000   SCSIPORT     SCSIPORT.SYS        Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0bba5000 fffff880`0bbb0000   secdrv       secdrv.SYS          Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0153a000 fffff880`01554000   SI3132       SI3132.sys          Wed Oct  3 14:39:29 2007 (4703E1E1)
fffff880`01d90000 fffff880`01d98000   SiRemFil     SiRemFil.sys        Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`015fd000   SiWinAcc     SiWinAcc.sys        Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
fffff880`01d4e000 fffff880`01d56000   spldr        spldr.sys           Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`00ebd000 fffff880`00fe3000   spzf         spzf.sys            Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`0be49000 fffff880`0bee1000   srv          srv.sys             Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0ba00000 fffff880`0ba69000   srv2         srv2.sys            Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0bbb0000 fffff880`0bbe1000   srvnet       srvnet.sys          Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`051f7000 fffff880`051f8480   swenum       swenum.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01ab5000 fffff880`01cb8000   tcpip        tcpip.sys           Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`0bbe1000 fffff880`0bbf3000   tcpipreg     tcpipreg.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`04979000 fffff880`04986000   TDI          TDI.SYS             Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`04957000 fffff880`04979000   tdx          tdx.sys             Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`031db000 fffff880`031ef000   termdd       termdd.sys          Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00560000 fffff960`0056a000   TSDDD        TSDDD.dll           Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`049a4000 fffff880`049ca000   tunnel       tunnel.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04672000 fffff880`04684000   umbus        umbus.sys           Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0bf48000 fffff880`0bf52000   umpass       umpass.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`0bfce000 fffff880`0bfe8c80   usbaudio     usbaudio.sys        Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`046c6000 fffff880`046e3000   usbccgp      usbccgp.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`041fb000 fffff880`041fcf00   USBD         USBD.SYS            Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`040ba000   usbehci      usbehci.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`01a54000 fffff880`01aae000   usbhub       usbhub.sys          Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04053000 fffff880`040a9000   USBPORT      USBPORT.SYS         Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`046f1000 fffff880`0470c000   USBSTOR      USBSTOR.SYS         Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04053000   usbuhci      usbuhci.sys         Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`01149000 fffff880`01156000   vdrvroot     vdrvroot.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`048dd000 fffff880`048eb000   vga          vga.sys             Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`048eb000 fffff880`04910000   VIDEOPRT     VIDEOPRT.SYS        Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0119e000 fffff880`011b3000   volmgr       volmgr.sys          Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105c000   volmgrx      volmgrx.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01d02000 fffff880`01d4e000   volsnap      volsnap.sys         Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`05193000 fffff880`051a0000   vwifibus     vwifibus.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0319b000 fffff880`031b1000   vwififlt     vwififlt.sys        Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`031c0000 fffff880`031db000   wanarp       wanarp.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04910000 fffff880`04920000   watchdog     watchdog.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e0a000 fffff880`00eae000   Wdf01000     Wdf01000.sys        Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eae000 fffff880`00ebd000   WDFLDR       WDFLDR.SYS          Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0316c000 fffff880`03175000   wfplwf       wfplwf.sys          Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`00335000   win32k       win32k.sys          Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`04e74000 fffff880`04e7d000   wmiacpi      wmiacpi.sys         Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00fec000   WMILIB       WMILIB.SYS          Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03161000 fffff880`0316c000   ws2ifsl      ws2ifsl.sys         Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`078cd000 fffff880`078ee000   WudfPf       WudfPf.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0bee1000 fffff880`0bf12000   WUDFRd       WUDFRd.sys          Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e29000   Xeno7x64     Xeno7x64.sys        Wed May 18 18:55:16 2011 (4DD44E54)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0bf52000 fffff880`0bfc3000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01a46000 fffff880`01a54000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`04686000 fffff880`04890000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0020A000
fffff880`04890000 fffff880`048a3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
```


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Would I be at a disadvantage due to my 64-bit operating system? It says the GMER program is for 32-bit systems only.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good question, I'm finding out now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run everything but the gmer program after the analyst looks at the logs from the others he can determine whats needed.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Run everything but the gmer program after the analyst looks at the logs from the others he can determine whats needed.


I'll do so tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been waiting quite a while for a reply on the thread I made: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/bsods-may-be-down-to-viruses-662193.html 
Is it normal to have to wait this long?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What version of TortoiseSVN are you using> TortoiseSVN


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

1.7.7, updating to 1.7.9 now.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

PC strangely working properly, will report back.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

BSOD while playing audiosurf, a game that doesn't normally crash the PC, even during the times that it'd crash when playing other games. I have attached the latest dumps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Strange on this time. SYSTEM_PTE_MISUSE (da)
Of course it's giving us the driver name since it's naming ntkrnlmp.exe(The Windows NT Kernel)

Since it seems to have changed after updating TortoiseSVN I would uninstall it and test the system without it.



```
**************************Thu Sep  6 11:26:00.585 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\090612-17815-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c05000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e49670
Debug session time: Thu Sep  6 11:26:00.585 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:15.600
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck DA, {504, fffff6fc40000008, 32, 1}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+b57b )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

4: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed;  !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_PTE_MISUSE (da)
The stack trace identifies the guilty driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000504, Type of error.
Arg2: fffff6fc40000008
Arg3: 0000000000000032
Arg4: 0000000000000001

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xDA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cdd59c to fffff80002c841c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`037e79d8 fffff800`02cdd59c : 00000000`000000da 00000000`00000504 fffff6fc`40000008 00000000`00000032 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`037e79e0 fffff800`02c89224 : 00000000`000000c7 fffff800`02e30f60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xb57b
fffff880`037e7af0 fffff800`02c6e9a5 : fffffa80`03ccd890 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiEmptyPteBins+0x10d
fffff880`037e7b40 fffff800`02c6e0a8 : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`03ccd890 fffff800`02c6e030 : nt!MiAdjustPteBins+0x29
fffff880`037e7b80 fffff800`02c6e58b : 00000000`00000008 fffff880`037e7c10 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!MmWorkingSetManager+0x40
fffff880`037e7bd0 fffff800`02f1ae6a : fffffa80`03cf5660 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03ccd890 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBalanceSetManager+0x1c3
fffff880`037e7d40 fffff800`02c74ec6 : fffff880`009b1180 fffffa80`03cf5660 fffff880`009bc0c0 866fdeac`07459540 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`037e7d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`037e8000 fffff880`037e2000 fffff880`037e7700 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+b57b
fffff800`02cdd59c cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+b57b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xDA_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+b57b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xDA_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+b57b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2673
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.5]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1340 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Alienware
  BIOS Version                  A11
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             04/06/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Product Name                  Aurora
  Version                       00
  Serial Number                        
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     0
  Family                        0
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Product                       04VWF2
  Version                       A00
  Serial Number                                  
  Asset Tag                      
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -432630072: - h
       -432630120: - 

  Location                       
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU 1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel            
  Processor ID                  a5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz     
  Processor Voltage             00h - 
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     2666MHz
  Current Speed                 2666MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0008h]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            www.dell.com
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 000ah]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              25165824KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      6
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 000bh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           000ah
  Partition Width               04
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 000ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 000dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                000fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          000ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 000eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 000fh]
  Starting Address              000fffffh
  Ending Address                000fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          000eh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0010h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0011h]
  Starting Address              00100000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0010h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0012h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber03
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0013h]
  Starting Address              001fffffh
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0012h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0014h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM4
  Bank Locator                  BANK4
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0015h]
  Starting Address              00200000h
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0014h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0016h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM5
  Bank Locator                  BANK5
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer05
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber05
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0017h]
  Starting Address              002fffffh
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0016h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00c48000 fffff880`00c86000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04937000 fffff880`049c0000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00c9c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01545000 fffff880`01550000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0c071000 fffff880`0c07c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`014dd000 fffff880`014e6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`014e6000 fffff880`01510000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00900000 fffff960`00961000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`04887000 fffff880`0488e000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`0163b000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`08b5a000 fffff880`08b78000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`04854000 fffff880`0487e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00e90000 fffff880`00f50000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01dc6000 fffff880`01df6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d19000 fffff880`00d77000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0125e000 fffff880`012d0000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jun 01 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`015fe000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`068cf000 fffff880`068dd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e7a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0161b000 fffff880`0162a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01db0000 fffff880`01dc6000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0689b000 fffff880`068bd000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`068dd000 fffff880`068f0000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04631000 fffff880`0483b000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`068c3000 fffff880`068cf000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`030ae000 fffff880`031a2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`031a2000 fffff880`031e8000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0c16e000 fffff880`0c1a4000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0308b000 fffff880`03098000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0159c000 fffff880`015b0000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01550000 fffff880`0159c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01611000 fffff880`0161b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01d76000 fffff880`01db0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01c7b000 fffff880`01cc5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`03098000 fffff880`030a5000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`031ed000 fffff800`03236000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`03067000 fffff880`0308b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06802000 fffff880`0685e000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`0690c000 fffff880`06925000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06925000 fffff880`0692d080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`068fe000 fffff880`0690c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`08a00000 fffff880`08ac9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01d6d000 fffff880`01d76000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`012d3000 fffff880`014dd000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`00e7a000 fffff880`00e90000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c48000   k57nd60a k57nd60a.sys Sun Apr 26 07:23:05 2009 (49F44419)
fffff880`052df000 fffff880`052ee000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0695a000 fffff880`06968000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00b9c000 fffff800`00ba6000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`052ff000 fffff880`05342000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`017e1000 fffff880`017fc000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`0188a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jun 01 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`068bd000 fffff880`068c2200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`069c7000 fffff880`069dc000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06983000 fffff880`069a6000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cb6000 fffff880`00d05000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`068f0000 fffff880`068fe000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`052ee000 fffff880`052fd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06930000 fffff880`0693d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e42000 fffff880`00e5c000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`015b0000 fffff880`015e5000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Mar 09 06:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
fffff880`08b78000 fffff880`08b90000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08b90000 fffff880`08bbd000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`092ce000 fffff880`0931c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0931c000 fffff880`09340000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01510000 fffff880`0151b000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`048ec000 fffff880`048f7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0125e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0189e000 fffff880`018a9000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01d5b000 fffff880`01d6d000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`018b6000 fffff880`019a9000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0524e000 fffff880`0525a000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`08b2f000 fffff880`08b42000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0525a000 fffff880`05289000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`053ae000 fffff880`053c3000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04616000 fffff880`04625000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01a0e000 fffff880`01a53000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01860000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`048f7000 fffff880`04908000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04625000 fffff880`04631000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c05000 fffff800`031ed000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`017e1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0487e000 fffff880`04887000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0f40c000 fffff880`101ce000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`08adc000 fffff880`08b2f000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`049d4000 fffff880`049fa000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`011d3000 fffff880`011e8000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00e0f000 fffff880`00e42000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`0151b000 fffff880`0152b000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01611000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`09340000 fffff880`093e6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0685e000 fffff880`0689b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d05000 fffff880`00d19000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0522a000 fffff880`0524e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`05289000 fffff880`052a4000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`052a4000 fffff880`052c5000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`052c5000 fffff880`052df000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`019a9000 fffff880`019fa000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`048d1000 fffff880`048da000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`048da000 fffff880`048e3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`048e3000 fffff880`048ec000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01d19000 fffff880`01d53000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`053c3000 fffff880`053fd000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:49:51 2010 (4CE7A7CF)
fffff880`08b42000 fffff880`08b5a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`093e6000 fffff880`093f1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0152b000 fffff880`01545000   SI3132   SI3132.sys   Wed Oct 03 14:39:29 2007 (4703E1E1)
fffff880`01d53000 fffff880`01d5b000   SiRemFil SiRemFil.sys Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015ee000   SiWinAcc SiWinAcc.sys Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
fffff880`010a4000 fffff880`011ca000   spcb     spcb.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`01d11000 fffff880`01d19000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0c0a5000 fffff880`0c13d000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`09243000 fffff880`092ac000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`09200000 fffff880`09231000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`052fd000 fffff880`052fe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01a78000 fffff880`01c7b000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`09231000 fffff880`09243000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0492a000 fffff880`04937000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`04908000 fffff880`0492a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`0188a000 fffff880`0189e000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00510000 fffff960`0051a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00dd3000 fffff880`00df9000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05342000 fffff880`05354000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0c07c000 fffff880`0c086000   umpass   umpass.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`0c086000 fffff880`0c0a0c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`0693d000 fffff880`0695a000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0692e000 fffff880`0692ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`03056000 fffff880`03067000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`05354000 fffff880`053ae000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`03056000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`06968000 fffff880`06983000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`031e8000 fffff880`031f5000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0488e000 fffff880`0489c000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0489c000 fffff880`048c1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`011e8000 fffff880`011fd000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d77000 fffff880`00dd3000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01cc5000 fffff880`01d11000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04616000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`01a53000 fffff880`01a6e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`048c1000 fffff880`048d1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00f50000 fffff880`00ff4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`049cb000 fffff880`049d4000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`00355000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`030a5000 fffff880`030ae000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`011ca000 fffff880`011d3000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`049c0000 fffff880`049cb000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`069a6000 fffff880`069c7000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0c13d000 fffff880`0c16e000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`101ce000 fffff880`101f7000   Xeno7x64 Xeno7x64.sys Wed May 18 18:55:16 2011 (4DD44E54)
fffff880`0c1a4000 fffff880`0c1b6100   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0c1a4000 fffff880`0c1ae000   umpass.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`0c000000 fffff880`0c071000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a0e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`04637000 fffff880`04841000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0020A000
fffff880`04841000 fffff880`04854000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   Thu 09/06/2012      14:23:39.93     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   Thu 09/06/2012      14:23:39.93     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   Thu 09/06/2012      14:23:39.93     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I will do so tomorrow as it has just blue screened again. This time it was different and didn't produce a dump, it was also structured weirdly. I have attached a photograph of it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

0x%081x is usually referenced in stack overflow errors, strange in deed.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I uninstalled it, restarted and played TF2. It froze for about a second then rebooted itself. It wasn't a blue screen so I got no dumps. I then played F.E.A.R. 3, it froze in place and didn't reboot itself, so I turned off the PC. I haven't turned it on again as I assumed there would be no dumps as that also was not a blue screen.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Has it ever shut off without warning before?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I think that last pictured dump was a STOP 0x0000003B: *SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION* (see the top lines) and that the lower portion of the screen is errored, note the %'s in there.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Has it ever shut off without warning before?


Yes, quite a few times. It will freeze sometimes for a second or so then just shut off straight away.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

satrow said:


> I think that last pictured dump was a STOP 0x0000003B: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (see the top lines) and that the lower portion of the screen is errored, note the %'s in there.


What does the System service exception mean? Is windows corrupt?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It means in MS language the exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. 

In other words a driver passing a routine to the Windows kernel for action.

But the sudden shut downs are going to be hardware related not code or Windows, hardware problems can also corrupt code to cause the bsod hence the %% character in the error message.

We've seen Power Supplies drop voltage and cause it, video cards overdraw current and cause the psu to shut down, and motherboard failure to cause it. The ony real way to test is by swapping in known good components and eliminating the easiest first.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

_If it was_ a 0x3B, it would _usually_ mean a service or driver was the cause. We really need another dump to analyze and check the loaded drivers, when you get that, upload a fresh Autoruns.arn as well.

I just noticed there's another *sp**.sys* driver loaded in the last dump, have you recently installed Daemon Tools? If so, please uninstall it and remove the spdt.sys following the instructions here: DuplexSecure - FAQ


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> It means in MS language the exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code.
> 
> In other words a driver passing a routine to the Windows kernel for action.
> 
> ...


Well we know from Memtest86+ that it's not to do with RAM, though buying the new components could be costly as I don't have any spares.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

satrow said:


> _If it was_ a 0x3B, it would _usually_ mean a service or driver was the cause. We really need another dump to analyze and check the loaded drivers, when you get that, upload a fresh Autoruns.arn as well.
> 
> I just noticed there's another *sp**.sys* driver loaded in the last dump, have you recently installed Daemon Tools? If so, please uninstall it and remove the spdt.sys following the instructions here: DuplexSecure - FAQ


I'll do so now.
EDIT: Where can I locate spdt.sys?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually in the C:\windows\system32 folder.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Usually in the C:\windows\system32 folder.


It's not there, maybe uninstalling the driver removed it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should have.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I just came back from school, turned on the PC, then left for five minutes or so to make a drink. I came back and pressed enter (as I assumed by then windows would have launched and it has my user selected by default, so I can just press enter and it'll log me on; the screen was off at this moment). I then turned on the PC screen (which took about 4 seconds) and saw a blue screen before me when the screen turned on, the PC then rebooted and created the attached dumps. The PC hasn't blue screened since uninstalling the driver, and considering the above I can only assume it crashed as soon as I logged on.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This one puts the blame pretty squarely on t IAStorDataMgrS which is the Intel (R) Rapid Storage Technology storage driver.
BUGCHECK_STR: 0x7f_8

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: *IAStorDataMgrS*


Strange part is the Silicon Image drivers is what showed coming out of the stack at the time, they show being from 2007 looks like Dell has a 2012 update package on the d/l site under Serial ATA
SI3132.sys Wed Oct 3 14:39:29 2007 (4703E1E1)
SiRemFil.sys Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
SiWinAcc.sys Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)

Also scroll down on the Dell D/L page and grab the latest version Intel Matrix Storage manger drivers
Intel_Rapid-Storage-Technolo_*A03_R264149.exe *

Product Support




```
**************************Fri Sep 14 10:57:36.417 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\091412-16879-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c16000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e5a670
Debug session time: Fri Sep 14 10:57:36.417 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:00.432
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050033, 6f8, fffff80002ca14c6}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

6: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed;  !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault).  The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
        use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
        use .trap on that value
Else
        .trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
        (on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: 0000000080050033
Arg3: 00000000000006f8
Arg4: fffff80002ca14c6

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  IAStorDataMgrS

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c94769 to fffff80002c951c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03319de8 fffff800`02c94769 : 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050033 00000000`000006f8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03319df0 fffff800`02c92c32 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`03319f30 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+0xb2


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2
fffff800`02c92c32 90              nop

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2673
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.5]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1340 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Alienware
  BIOS Version                  A11
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             04/06/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Product Name                  Aurora
  Version                       00
  Serial Number                        
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     0
  Family                        0
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Product                       04VWF2
  Version                       A00
  Serial Number                                  
  Asset Tag                      
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -435251512: - h
       -435251560: - 

  Location                       
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Alienware
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU 1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel            
  Processor ID                  a5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz     
  Processor Voltage             00h - 
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     2666MHz
  Current Speed                 2666MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0008h]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            www.dell.com
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 000ah]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              25165824KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      6
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 000bh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           000ah
  Partition Width               04
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 000ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 000dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                000fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          000ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 000eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 000fh]
  Starting Address              000fffffh
  Ending Address                000fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          000eh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0010h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0011h]
  Starting Address              00100000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0010h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0012h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber03
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0013h]
  Starting Address              001fffffh
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0012h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0014h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM4
  Bank Locator                  BANK4
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Elpida        
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0015h]
  Starting Address              00200000h
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0014h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0016h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  000ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM5
  Bank Locator                  BANK5
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer05
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber05
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0017h]
  Starting Address              002fffffh
  Ending Address                002fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0016h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
start             end                 module name
fffff880`02faa000 fffff880`02fe8000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f35000 fffff880`00f8c000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04289000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`02fe8000 fffff880`02ffe000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`012b7000 fffff880`012c2000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0be7c000 fffff880`0be87000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01220000 fffff880`01229000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01229000 fffff880`01253000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`008d0000 fffff960`00931000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`04542000 fffff880`04549000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02f15000 fffff880`02f26000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0aaf2000 fffff880`0ab10000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006a0000 fffff960`006c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`0450f000 fffff880`04539000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a30000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d60000 fffff880`00dbe000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0167e000 fffff880`016f0000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jun 01 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f210000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0520c000 fffff880`0521a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02ef7000 fffff880`02f15000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02ee8000 fffff880`02ef7000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01bcd000 fffff880`01be3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`053d6000 fffff880`053f8000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0521a000 fffff880`0522d000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`042f1000 fffff880`044fb000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`0520c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04a88000 fffff880`04b7c000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04b7c000 fffff880`04bc2000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0b431000 fffff880`0b467000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04bf3000 fffff880`04c00000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0130e000 fffff880`01322000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`012c2000 fffff880`0130e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01701000 fffff880`0170b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01b93000 fffff880`01bcd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01a98000 fffff880`01ae2000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Wed Aug 22 11:10:49 2012 (5034F679)
fffff880`04a67000 fffff880`04a74000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`031fe000 fffff800`03247000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04bcf000 fffff880`04bf3000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0533d000 fffff880`05399000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`0523b000 fffff880`05254000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05254000 fffff880`0525c080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0522d000 fffff880`0523b000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0aa29000 fffff880`0aaf2000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01b8a000 fffff880`01b93000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01016000 fffff880`01220000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`02f4c000 fffff880`02f62000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02f62000 fffff880`02faa000   k57nd60a k57nd60a.sys Sun Apr 26 07:23:05 2009 (49F44419)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`044fb000 fffff880`04509000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bd1000 fffff800`00bdb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`05279000 fffff880`052bc000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0141b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`01445000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jun 01 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`053f8000 fffff880`053fd200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`072b3000 fffff880`072c8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`00dd9000 fffff880`00dfc000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cfd000 fffff880`00d4c000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`045f2000 fffff880`04600000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013ee000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0525f000 fffff880`0526c000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cda000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01322000 fffff880`01357000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Mar 09 06:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
fffff880`0ab10000 fffff880`0ab28000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0ab28000 fffff880`0ab55000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0ab55000 fffff880`0aba3000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0aba3000 fffff880`0abc7000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01253000 fffff880`0125e000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`045a7000 fffff880`045b2000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f95000 fffff880`00f9f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01360000 fffff880`013be000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02edd000 fffff880`02ee8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01b78000 fffff880`01b8a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0170b000 fffff880`017fd000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Aug 22 11:11:46 2012 (5034F6B2)
fffff880`02e24000 fffff880`02e30000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0731b000 fffff880`0732e000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`02e30000 fffff880`02e5f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05328000 fffff880`0533d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`042e2000 fffff880`042f1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04289000 fffff880`042ce000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Wed Aug 22 11:11:28 2012 (5034F6A0)
fffff880`045b2000 fffff880`045c3000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02ed1000 fffff880`02edd000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c16000 fffff800`031fe000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`01446000 fffff880`015e9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`04539000 fffff880`04542000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0f214000 fffff880`0ffd6000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`072c8000 fffff880`0731b000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`01a3e000 fffff880`01a64000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00ff4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00fac000 fffff880`00fdf000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`0125e000 fffff880`0126e000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`016f0000 fffff880`01701000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07346000 fffff880`073ec000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05399000 fffff880`053d6000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d4c000 fffff880`00d60000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`02e5f000 fffff880`02e7a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`013be000 fffff880`013df000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0167a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02e80000 fffff880`02ed1000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0458c000 fffff880`04595000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04595000 fffff880`0459e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0459e000 fffff880`045a7000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01b36000 fffff880`01b70000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`07279000 fffff880`072b3000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:49:51 2010 (4CE7A7CF)
fffff880`0732e000 fffff880`07346000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01288000 fffff880`012b7000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0abc7000 fffff880`0abd2000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0126e000 fffff880`01288000   SI3132   SI3132.sys   Wed Oct 03 14:39:29 2007 (4703E1E1)
fffff880`01b70000 fffff880`01b78000   SiRemFil SiRemFil.sys Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
fffff880`01357000 fffff880`01360000   SiWinAcc SiWinAcc.sys Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
fffff880`01b2e000 fffff880`01b36000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0be0b000 fffff880`0be7c000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0b545000 fffff880`0b5dd000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0b4dc000 fffff880`0b545000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`07231000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04a7d000 fffff880`04a7e480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Aug 22 11:13:43 2012 (5034F727)
fffff880`0abd2000 fffff880`0abe4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`045e5000 fffff880`045f2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`045c3000 fffff880`045e5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01be3000 fffff880`01bf7000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02f26000 fffff880`02f4c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`052bc000 fffff880`052ce000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0b467000 fffff880`0b471000   umpass   umpass.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`00cda000 fffff880`00cf7000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0525d000 fffff880`0525ef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04a56000 fffff880`04a67000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`052ce000 fffff880`05328000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00dbe000 fffff880`00dd9000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`04bc2000 fffff880`04bcf000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fac000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`04549000 fffff880`04557000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04557000 fffff880`0457c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01ae2000 fffff880`01b2e000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01a64000 fffff880`01a7a000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`01a7a000 fffff880`01a95000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0457c000 fffff880`0458c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e82000 fffff880`00f26000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f26000 fffff880`00f35000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`042d9000 fffff880`042e2000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00070000 fffff960`00385000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`04a74000 fffff880`04a7d000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f8c000 fffff880`00f95000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`042ce000 fffff880`042d9000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`07258000 fffff880`07279000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0b400000 fffff880`0b431000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`0ffd6000 fffff880`0ffff000   Xeno7x64 Xeno7x64.sys Wed May 18 18:55:16 2011 (4DD44E54)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01a30000 fffff880`01a3e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`042f2000 fffff880`044fc000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0020A000
fffff880`044fc000 fffff880`0450f000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   Fri 09/14/2012      13:06:36.99     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   Fri 09/14/2012      13:06:36.99     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   Fri 09/14/2012      13:06:36.99     _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Just installed it, TF2 crashed before I even saw the new post on this thread. It didn't blue screen, just restarted the PC after about 5 mins of play. Gonna test w/ new drivers.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I got another BSOD while on TF2 (on the menu screen, hadn't started up an actual match yet). The PC didn't reset itself this time, it just froze on the BSOD. It had no technical information with it, though I remember there being text at the top to do with a "MEMORY_ERROR" or something along those lines. Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Memory errors can come from ram or from hard drive data(ties in with the sata controller error we saw before), at this point I'm sure it's hardware related motherboard, ram, hard drive or as simple as a sata data cable(long shot).


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Memory errors can come from ram or from hard drive data(ties in with the sata controller error we saw before), at this point I'm sure it's hardware related motherboard, ram, hard drive or as simple as a sata data cable(long shot).


I'm not in the best position for ordering new parts, I'm afraid. Does this mean I'll have to stick with a gaming PC that only crashes while playing games until I can afford new parts? Is there a way of telling which part is malfunctioning?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not by software, at this point it's random enough that swapping in known good or testing yours in a known good system is way to go. Based solely on what I've seen on the net it appears the Arura's have some motherboard issues.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Not by software, at this point it's random enough that swapping in known good or testing yours in a known good system is way to go. Based solely on what I've seen on the net it appears the Arura's have some motherboard issues.


Okay, well I'm going to get some more repairs done and see if they can pinpoint what part is wrong. I'll also try searching for a PC case full of parts. I'll mark this as solved if anything works.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I also think it's relevant to bring up that it isn't really random anymore, I have noticed this system:
If you play a game for about 10 mins (even something like DooM) the PC will either blue screen, restart or just freeze.
If you turn on the PC after it's done a crash, the games and everything else works perfectly fine without a hitch.
If you play after restarting the PC normally without it having to crash, it will crash as mentioned above.

It only crashes after 10 mins of gameplay of absolutely any game, nothing else causes it to do so. This seems far too systematic to be hardware failure in my opinion.

Also, on boot I got this message from thermalcontroller.exe:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That is for the Aienware program(shoot I can't recall the name) it's similar to the Asus AI suite package that monitors hardware components.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

The PC has been crashing in the same predictable fashion (without any BSoDs, just typical freezes/self restarts) until earlier today when it blue screened upon two minutes of boot when using Google Chrome. Attached are the dumps from the BSoD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The network driver k57nd60a.sys Sun Apr 26 07:23:05 *2009* is from 2009 there are updates for the broadcom driver here> Ethernet NIC NetXtreme Desktop Driver Downloads | Broadcom

The Dell site lists the date as 2012 but when I D/L and opened the package it's the 2009 driver.

There are 3 2007 silicon image Sata controller drivers listed also.
SI3132.sys Wed Oct 3 14:39:29 2007 (4703E1E1)
SiRemFil.sys Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
SiWinAcc.sys  Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
I don't see them listed on the Dell site, you could check using your service tag under Serial ATA or try these from Silicon Image> Silicon Image - Support | Search Results


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay, recently the Alienware has been crashing every time I ran WoW, then it started crashing with Google Chrome. Now Windows doesn't start at all, it just restarts the PC as soon as it attempts to boot. I tried Startup repairs from the BIOS menu but I got the attached blue screen message during the process of returning to an old restore point (well, I think it restored but it just crashed during the 'attempting repairs' phase). The BSoD looks a lot like a driver verifier error, though I can't disable that without access to the OS (or are these normal? The repairs did say the PC may crash several times during the process).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

0x0000001E indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch. The 0's in all the arguments after the 1E pretty much eliminates any software debugging, try using only 1 ram stick in the slot closest to the CPU, swapping sticks if necessary.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

The PC finally started up Windows after many attempts at startup recovery. It recorded a DMP of a BSoD that happened while I (supposedly) wasn't there. I have attached it in this post.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

BugCheck 3B, {c000001d, fffff80002cb34b0, fffff8800af7cdb0, 0}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption


k57nd60a.sys Sun Apr 26 07:23:05 2009
Try this broadcom driver to replace the 2009 version you have
Ethernet NIC NetXtreme Desktop Driver Downloads | Broadcom


**************************Mon Sep 24 11:08:07.341 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\092512-14211-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c19000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e5d670
Debug session time: Mon Sep 24 11:08:07.341 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:53.229
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c000001d, fffff80002cb34b0, fffff8800af7cdb0, 0}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

0: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c000001d, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002cb34b0, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800af7cdb0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000001d - {EXCEPTION} Illegal Instruction An attempt was made to execute an illegal instruction.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiCheckControlArea+220
fffff800`02cb34b0 0e ???

CONTEXT: fffff8800af7cdb0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800af7cdb0)
rax=fffffa80083f3368 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800a0abe58
rdx=fffff80002e5dc40 rsi=fffffa800a0abe50 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002cb34b0 rsp=fffff8800af7d790 rbp=0000000000000000
r8=fffffa8003ffe010 r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff8800af7d7d0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffff80002e0ae80 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010 ss=0018 ds=002b es=002b fs=0053 gs=002b efl=00010246
nt!MiCheckControlArea+0x220:
fffff800`02cb34b0 0e ???
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: CODE_CORRUPTION

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x3B

PROCESS_NAME: BFNService.exe

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff80002cd9a6c to fffff80002cb34b0

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff880`0af7d790 fffff800`02cd9a6c : fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a0abe50 : nt!MiCheckControlArea+0x220
fffff880`0af7d800 fffff800`02c7b184 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmFlushSection+0x178
fffff880`0af7d8c0 fffff800`02f9061a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000080 00000000`01000000 : nt!MiFlushDataSection+0x190
fffff880`0af7d930 fffff800`02f6f186 : fffff880`0af7db80 fffff880`0af7dca0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0af7db78 : nt!MmCreateSection+0x2aa
fffff880`0af7db30 fffff800`02c97453 : fffffa80`095a4b50 00000000`013fad88 fffff880`0af7dbc8 00000000`013fb018 : nt!NtCreateSection+0x171
fffff880`0af7dbb0 00000000`76fe17ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`013fad68 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76fe17ba


CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !nt
fffff80002cb34b0 - nt!MiCheckControlArea+220
[ 0f:0e ]
1 error : !nt (fffff80002cb34b0)

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME: memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME: memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR: ONE_BIT

STACK_COMMAND: .cxr 0xfffff8800af7cdb0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT

BUCKET_ID: X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

CPUID: "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed: 2670
CurrentSpeed: 2673
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.5]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1340 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
Vendor Alienware
BIOS Version A11
BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
BIOS Release Date 04/06/2010
BIOS ROM Size 400000
BIOS Characteristics
04: - ISA Supported
07: - PCI Supported
09: - Plug and Play Supported
10: - APM Supported
11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
14: - ESCD Supported
15: - CD-Boot Supported
16: - Selectable Boot Supported
17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
19: - EDD Supported
23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
26: - Print Screen Device Supported
27: - Keyboard Services Supported
28: - Serial Services Supported
29: - Printer Services Supported
30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
BIOS Characteristic Extensions
00: - ACPI Supported
01: - USB Legacy Supported
04: - LS120-Boot Supported
05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
10: - Specification Reserved
BIOS Major Revision 8
BIOS Minor Revision 15
EC Firmware Major Revision 255
EC Firmware Minor Revision 255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
Manufacturer Alienware
Product Name Aurora
Version 00
Serial Number 
UUID 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
Wakeup Type Power Switch
SKUNumber 0
Family 0
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
Manufacturer Alienware
Product 04VWF2
Version A00
Serial Number 
Asset Tag 
Feature Flags 09h
-415131960: - h
-415132008: - 

Location 
Chassis Handle 0003h
Board Type 0ah - Processor/Memory Module
Number of Child Handles 0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
Manufacturer Alienware
Chassis Type Desktop
Version 
Serial Number 
Asset Tag Number 
Bootup State Safe
Power Supply State Safe
Thermal State Safe
Security Status None
OEM Defined 0
Height 0U
Number of Power Cords 1
Number of Contained Elements 0
Contained Element Size 0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0004h]
Socket Designation CPU 1
Processor Type Central Processor
Processor Family c6h - Specification Reserved
Processor Manufacturer Intel 
Processor ID a5060100fffbebbf
Processor Version Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz 
Processor Voltage 00h - 
External Clock 133MHz
Max Speed 2666MHz
Current Speed 2666MHz
Status Enabled Populated
Processor Upgrade Other
L1 Cache Handle 0005h
L2 Cache Handle 0006h
L3 Cache Handle 0007h
Serial Number 
Asset Tag Number 
Part Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
Socket Designation L1-Cache
Cache Configuration 0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
Maximum Cache Size 0100h - 256K
Installed Size 0100h - 256K
Supported SRAM Type 0001h - Other 
Current SRAM Type 0001h - Other 
Cache Speed 0ns
Error Correction Type ParitySingle-Bit ECC
System Cache Type Instruction
Associativity 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
Socket Designation L2-Cache
Cache Configuration 0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
Maximum Cache Size 0400h - 1024K
Installed Size 0400h - 1024K
Supported SRAM Type 0001h - Other 
Current SRAM Type 0001h - Other 
Cache Speed 0ns
Error Correction Type Multi-Bit ECC
System Cache Type Unified
Associativity 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
Socket Designation L3-Cache
Cache Configuration 0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
Maximum Cache Size 2000h - 8192K
Installed Size 2000h - 8192K
Supported SRAM Type 0001h - Other 
Current SRAM Type 0001h - Other 
Cache Speed 0ns
Error Correction Type Multi-Bit ECC
System Cache Type Unified
Associativity 16-way Set-Associative
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0008h]
Number of Strings  1
1 Dell Official Site - The Power To Do More | Dell
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 000ah]
Location 03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
Use 03h - System Memory
Memory Error Correction 03h - None
Maximum Capacity 25165824KB
Memory Error Inf Handle [Not Provided]
Number of Memory Devices 6
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 000bh]
Starting Address 00000000h
Ending Address 002fffffh
Memory Array Handle 000ah
Partition Width 04
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 000ch]
Physical Memory Array Handle 000ah
Memory Error Info Handle [Not Provided]
Total Width 64 bits
Data Width 64 bits
Size 1024MB
Form Factor 09h - DIMM
Device Set [None]
Device Locator DIMM0
Bank Locator BANK0
Memory Type 01h - Other
Type Detail 0000h -
Speed 1333MHz
Manufacturer Elpida 
Serial Number 
Asset Tag Number 
Part Number EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 000dh]
Starting Address 00000000h
Ending Address 000fffffh
Memory Device Handle 000ch
Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle 000bh
Partition Row Position 01
Interleave Position [None]
Interleave Data Depth 01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 000eh]
Physical Memory Array Handle 000ah
Memory Error Info Handle [Not Provided]
Total Width [Unknown]
Data Width [Unknown]
Size [Not Populated]
Form Factor 09h - DIMM
Device Set [None]
Device Locator DIMM1
Bank Locator BANK1
Memory Type 0fh - SDRAM
Type Detail 0004h - Unknown
Speed 0MHz
Manufacturer Manufacturer01
Serial Number 
Asset Tag Number 
Part Number ModulePartNumber01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 000fh]
Starting Address 000fffffh
Ending Address 000fffffh
Memory Device Handle 000eh
Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle 000bh
Partition Row Position 01
Interleave Position [None]
Interleave Data Depth 01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0010h]
Physical Memory Array Handle 000ah
Memory Error Info Handle [Not Provided]
Total Width 64 bits
Data Width 64 bits
Size 1024MB
Form Factor 09h - DIMM
Device Set [None]
Device Locator DIMM2
Bank Locator BANK2
Memory Type 01h - Other
Type Detail 0000h -
Speed 1333MHz
Manufacturer Elpida 
Serial Number 
Asset Tag Number 
Part Number EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0011h]
Starting Address 00100000h
Ending Address 001fffffh
Memory Device Handle 0010h
Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle 000bh
Partition Row Position 01
Interleave Position [None]
Interleave Data Depth 01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0012h]
Physical Memory Array Handle 000ah
Memory Error Info Handle [Not Provided]
Total Width [Unknown]
Data Width [Unknown]
Size [Not Populated]
Form Factor 09h - DIMM
Device Set [None]
Device Locator DIMM3
Bank Locator BANK3
Memory Type 0fh - SDRAM
Type Detail 0004h - Unknown
Speed 0MHz
Manufacturer Manufacturer03
Serial Number 
Asset Tag Number 
Part Number ModulePartNumber03
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0013h]
Starting Address 001fffffh
Ending Address 001fffffh
Memory Device Handle 0012h
Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle 000bh
Partition Row Position 01
Interleave Position [None]
Interleave Data Depth 01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0014h]
Physical Memory Array Handle 000ah
Memory Error Info Handle [Not Provided]
Total Width 64 bits
Data Width 64 bits
Size 1024MB
Form Factor 09h - DIMM
Device Set [None]
Device Locator DIMM4
Bank Locator BANK4
Memory Type 01h - Other
Type Detail 0000h -
Speed 1333MHz
Manufacturer Elpida 
Serial Number 
Asset Tag Number 
Part Number EBJ10UE8BDF0-DJ-F 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0015h]
Starting Address 00200000h
Ending Address 002fffffh
Memory Device Handle 0014h
Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle 000bh
Partition Row Position 01
Interleave Position [None]
Interleave Data Depth 01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0016h]
Physical Memory Array Handle 000ah
Memory Error Info Handle [Not Provided]
Total Width [Unknown]
Data Width [Unknown]
Size [Not Populated]
Form Factor 09h - DIMM
Device Set [None]
Device Locator DIMM5
Bank Locator BANK5
Memory Type 0fh - SDRAM
Type Detail 0004h - Unknown
Speed 0MHz
Manufacturer Manufacturer05
Serial Number 
Asset Tag Number 
Part Number ModulePartNumber05
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0017h]
Starting Address 002fffffh
Ending Address 002fffffh
Memory Device Handle 0016h
Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle 000bh
Partition Row Position 01
Interleave Position [None]
Interleave Data Depth 01
start end  module name
fffff880`04ce2000 fffff880`04d20000 1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f3f000 fffff880`00f96000 ACPI ACPI.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04120000 fffff880`041a9000 afd afd.sys Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04d53000 fffff880`04d69000 AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01352000 fffff880`0135d000 amdxata amdxata.sys Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0c9e6000 fffff880`0c9f1000 asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`012bb000 fffff880`012c4000 atapi atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`012c4000 fffff880`012ee000 ataport ataport.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00860000 fffff960`008c1000 ATMFD ATMFD.DLL Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`04070000 fffff880`04077000 Beep Beep.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01bec000 fffff880`01bfd000 blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0aad0000 fffff880`0aaee000 bowser bowser.sys Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00720000 fffff960`00747000 cdd cdd.dll Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`0403d000 fffff880`04067000 cdrom cdrom.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000 CI CI.dll Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01b79000 fffff880`01ba9000 CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d30000 fffff880`00d8e000 CLFS CLFS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d8e000 fffff880`00e00000 cng cng.sys Fri Jun 01 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`04d43000 fffff880`04d53000 CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`053a6000 fffff880`053b4000 crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01aa6000 fffff880`01ac4000 dfsc dfsc.sys Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`01a97000 fffff880`01aa6000 discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01b63000 fffff880`01b79000 disk disk.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05372000 fffff880`05394000 drmk drmk.sys Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`053b4000 fffff880`053c7000 dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03e1f000 fffff880`04029000 dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`0539a000 fffff880`053a6000 Dxapi Dxapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`02e43000 fffff880`02f37000 dxgkrnl dxgkrnl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`02f37000 fffff880`02f7d000 dxgmms1 dxgmms1.sys Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0c831000 fffff880`0c867000 fastfat fastfat.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04d20000 fffff880`04d2d000 fdc fdc.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`013a9000 fffff880`013bd000 fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0135d000 fffff880`013a9000 fltmgr fltmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140a000 Fs_Rec Fs_Rec.sys Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01b29000 fffff880`01b63000 fvevol fvevol.sys Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`017a2000 fffff880`017ec000 fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Wed Aug 22 11:10:49 2012 (5034F679)
fffff880`04d2d000 fffff880`04d3a000 GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03201000 fffff800`0324a000 hal hal.dll Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e24000 HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`052d9000 fffff880`05335000 HdAudio HdAudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`053d5000 fffff880`053ee000 HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`053ee000 fffff880`053f6080 HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`053c7000 fffff880`053d5000 hidusb hidusb.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06536000 fffff880`065ff000 HTTP HTTP.sys Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01b20000 fffff880`01b29000 hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`010b1000 fffff880`012bb000 iaStor iaStor.sys Wed Mar 03 21:51:31 2010 (4B8F2033)
fffff880`0140a000 fffff880`01420000 intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04c71000 fffff880`04cb9000 k57nd60a k57nd60a.sys Sun Apr 26 07:23:05 2009 (49F44419)
fffff880`04c3b000 fffff880`04c4a000 kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02e24000 fffff880`02e32000 kbdhid kbdhid.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bd2000 fffff800`00bdc000 kdcom kdcom.dll Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`05215000 fffff880`05258000 ks ks.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`015d2000 fffff880`015ed000 ksecdd ksecdd.sys Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168a000 ksecpkg ksecpkg.sys Fri Jun 01 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`05394000 fffff880`05399200 ksthunk ksthunk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`064a3000 fffff880`064b8000 lltdio lltdio.sys Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06425000 fffff880`06448000 luafv luafv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00ccd000 fffff880`00d1c000 mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`04c5b000 fffff880`04c69000 monitor monitor.sys Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04c4a000 fffff880`04c59000 mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`0520d000 mouhid mouhid.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e8b000 mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`013bd000 fffff880`013f2000 MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Mar 09 06:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
fffff880`0aaee000 fffff880`0ab06000 mpsdrv mpsdrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0ab06000 fffff880`0ab33000 mrxsmb mrxsmb.sys Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0ab33000 fffff880`0ab81000 mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0ab81000 fffff880`0aba5000 mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`012ee000 fffff880`012f9000 msahci msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`040d5000 fffff880`040e0000 Msfs Msfs.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fa9000 msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105e000 msrpc msrpc.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01a8c000 fffff880`01a97000 mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01b0e000 fffff880`01b20000 mup mup.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016b0000 fffff880`017a2000 ndis ndis.sys Wed Aug 22 11:11:46 2012 (5034F6B2)
fffff880`04d8d000 fffff880`04d99000 ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0650b000 fffff880`0651e000 ndisuio ndisuio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04d99000 fffff880`04dc8000 ndiswan ndiswan.sys Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`052c4000 fffff880`052d9000 NDProxy NDProxy.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`01bdd000 fffff880`01bec000 netbios netbios.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`041a9000 fffff880`041ee000 netbt netbt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000 NETIO NETIO.SYS Wed Aug 22 11:11:28 2012 (5034F6A0)
fffff880`040e0000 fffff880`040f1000 Npfs Npfs.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01a80000 fffff880`01a8c000 nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c19000 fffff800`03201000 nt ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0142f000 fffff880`015d2000 Ntfs Ntfs.sys Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`04067000 fffff880`04070000 Null Null.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0f22e000 fffff880`0fff0000 nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue May 15 03:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
fffff880`064b8000 fffff880`0650b000 nwifi nwifi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`01bb7000 fffff880`01bdd000 pacer pacer.sys Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ffe000 partmgr partmgr.sys Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00fb6000 fffff880`00fe9000 pci pci.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`012f9000 fffff880`01309000 PCIIDEX PCIIDEX.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015ed000 fffff880`015fe000 pcw pcw.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0aa00000 fffff880`0aaa6000 peauth peauth.sys Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05335000 fffff880`05372000 portcls portcls.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d1c000 fffff880`00d30000 PSHED PSHED.dll Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04d69000 fffff880`04d8d000 rasl2tp rasl2tp.sys Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04dc8000 fffff880`04de3000 raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c21000 raspptp raspptp.sys Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04c21000 fffff880`04c3b000 rassstp rassstp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01a2f000 fffff880`01a80000 rdbss rdbss.sys Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`040ba000 fffff880`040c3000 RDPCDD RDPCDD.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`040c3000 fffff880`040cc000 rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`040cc000 fffff880`040d5000 rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01acc000 fffff880`01b06000 rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`06469000 fffff880`064a3000 RMCAST RMCAST.sys Sat Nov 20 05:49:51 2010 (4CE7A7CF)
fffff880`0651e000 fffff880`06536000 rspndr rspndr.sys Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01323000 fffff880`01352000 SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0aaa6000 fffff880`0aab1000 secdrv secdrv.SYS Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01309000 fffff880`01323000 SI3132 SI3132.sys Wed Oct 03 14:39:29 2007 (4703E1E1)
fffff880`01b06000 fffff880`01b0e000 SiRemFil SiRemFil.sys Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`013fb000 SiWinAcc SiWinAcc.sys Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
fffff880`017ec000 fffff880`017f4000 spldr spldr.sys Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0c871000 fffff880`0c8e2000 spsys spsys.sys Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0c94e000 fffff880`0c9e6000 srv srv.sys Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0c8e5000 fffff880`0c94e000 srv2 srv2.sys Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0aba5000 fffff880`0abd6000 srvnet srvnet.sys Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04c59000 fffff880`04c5a480 swenum swenum.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01a00000 tcpip tcpip.sys Wed Aug 22 11:13:43 2012 (5034F727)
fffff880`0abd6000 fffff880`0abe8000 tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`04113000 fffff880`04120000 TDI TDI.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`040f1000 fffff880`04113000 tdx tdx.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01a1b000 fffff880`01a2f000 termdd termdd.sys Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000 TSDDD TSDDD.dll Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0168a000 fffff880`016b0000 tunnel tunnel.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05258000 fffff880`0526a000 umbus umbus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0c867000 fffff880`0c871000 umpass umpass.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f21ac80 usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`04de3000 fffff880`04e00000 usbccgp usbccgp.sys Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`053f7000 fffff880`053f8f00 USBD USBD.SYS Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`02fe0000 fffff880`02ff1000 usbehci usbehci.sys Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0526a000 fffff880`052c4000 usbhub usbhub.sys Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`02f8a000 fffff880`02fe0000 USBPORT USBPORT.SYS Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0640a000 fffff880`06425000 USBSTOR USBSTOR.SYS Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`02f7d000 fffff880`02f8a000 usbuhci usbuhci.sys Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fb6000 vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`04077000 fffff880`04085000 vga vga.sys Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04085000 fffff880`040aa000 VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000 volmgr volmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000 volmgrx volmgrx.sys Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0105e000 fffff880`010aa000 volsnap volsnap.sys Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`03e09000 fffff880`03e1f000 vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a1b000 wanarp wanarp.sys Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`040aa000 fffff880`040ba000 watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e8c000 fffff880`00f30000 Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f30000 fffff880`00f3f000 WDFLDR WDFLDR.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e09000 wfplwf wfplwf.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d5000 win32k win32k.sys Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`04d3a000 fffff880`04d43000 wmiacpi wmiacpi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00f9f000 WMILIB WMILIB.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`041ee000 fffff880`041f9000 ws2ifsl ws2ifsl.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`06448000 fffff880`06469000 WudfPf WudfPf.sys Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0c800000 fffff880`0c831000 WUDFRd WUDFRd.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`04cb9000 fffff880`04ce2000 Xeno7x64 Xeno7x64.sys Wed May 18 18:55:16 2011 (4DD44E54)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01ba9000 fffff880`01bb7000 crashdmp.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
ImageSize: 0000E000
fffff880`03e20000 fffff880`0402a000 dump_iaStor.
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
ImageSize: 0020A000
fffff880`0402a000 fffff880`0403d000 dump_dumpfve
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
ImageSize: 00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``




--- E O J --- Tue 09/25/2012 12:10:33.04 _99-debug Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
--- E O J --- Tue 09/25/2012 12:10:33.04 _99-debug Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
--- E O J --- Tue 09/25/2012 12:10:33.04 _99-debug Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Also in the SATA drivers you listed the only ones I could find were from 2009.
EDIT: How do I install the Ethernet NIC driver? I'm only supplied with the attached files.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Create a new folder on the C: drive named Broadcomn unzip the driver package to the folder.
Open device manager, expand the network tree, right click on the Broadcom device select properties from the list, on the driver tap of the properties dialog click on the update drive button, in the update box select browse my computer an point it to the folder you unzipped the drivers to.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Create a new folder on the C: drive named Broadcomn unzip the driver package to the folder.
> Open device manager, expand the network tree, right click on the Broadcom device select properties from the list, on the driver tap of the properties dialog click on the update drive button, in the update box select browse my computer an point it to the folder you unzipped the drivers to.


"Windows has determined your driver software is up to date."]
I think I chose the wrong one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's probably just a modded Dell dev#, the actual controller may or may not be modded.
With as many different Bug Checks and named causes it's either time to start with a fresh install or start replacing parts.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm getting a new card soon, so we'll see if that's the problem. If not, I'll get a new motherboard. Also, I recently tried starting a game on the Alienware but It crashed 15 seconds after launch. The Alienware shut off and tried to reboot itself, which was accompanied by four beeps. It then shut off again before the BIOS even had a chance to launch. It tried booting again with the same four beeps and, again, crashed before the BIOS even launched. On the third time it booted, there were no beeps and it started as normal.
I do not know what the beeps indicate, but the way it kept shutting off seems like a hardware issue.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I tried playing a Duke Nukem 3D mod that turns the whole game into polygon graphics w/ high res textures to test if it was still going to crash, the menu loads fine but when I tried to play the actual game the graphics suddenly started having fits, the walls started disappearing and reappearing, and the world map started slowly un-rendering while the animations kept switching into different frames of its' animation cycle. The PC then blue screened. I tried coming back on here to upload the dump, but then the PC blue screened while I was browsing for the DMP file. Attached is the two DMP files from both BSoDs.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Both video related, dxgmms1.sys = Direct X, and nvlddmkm.sys = Nvidia drivers.




BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY


```
[font=lucida console]
Debug session time: Wed Sep 26 11:19:58.804 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\092612-14211-01.dmp]
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:11.818
BugCheck D1, {fffff8800319bb78, 2, 1, fffff8800f2e4022}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+da022 )
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments fffff880`0319bb78 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0f2e4022
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_nvlddmkm+da022
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2673
BiosVersion = A11
BiosReleaseDate = 04/06/2010
SystemManufacturer = Alienware
SystemProductName = Aurora
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Wed Sep 26 11:16:05.706 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\092612-14289-01.dmp]
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:52.721
BugCheck 1A, {5100, fffff6fc40001a00, 1, 138c80121}
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::SafeProbeAndLockPages+229 )
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00005100 fffff6fc`40001a00 00000000`00000001 00000001`38c80121
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5100
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  eduke32.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5100_dxgmms1!VIDMM_SEGMENT::SafeProbeAndLockPages+229
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2673
BiosVersion = A11
BiosReleaseDate = 04/06/2010
SystemManufacturer = Alienware
SystemProductName = Aurora
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

[/font]
```


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll try doing a fresh install of my graphics drivers and report back if that makes a difference (though I'm hoping the PC doesn't crash during the install, I'll try doing it in safe mode).


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

I went into safe mode with networking to download and reinstall the graphics driver. It installed successfully without any problems. I restart the PC normally but it crashes the moment it attempts to boot up (stuck on the black screen for a couple mins). I restart again and launch windows normally to see if maybe this was normal. It screen tears for a couple of seconds as I scroll while I just went on this forum to see if I had any new replies, after this tear it froze and blue screened. I went into safe mode with networking to try and upload that way, but it crashes after it loaded the 'USERPNP.sys" driver (or something along those lines). I restarted again in normal mode (as it only gave me start windows normally or do startup repairs, which I know do not work in my case) to upload the DMP and XML file attached.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

PNP is Plug n Play a file used to perform the detection and setup of the card.
Screen tearing is caused by a failing video card, test it another PC or another Card in this PC.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> PNP is Plug n Play a file used to perform the detection and setup of the card.
> Screen tearing is caused by a failing video card, test it another PC or another Card in this PC.


Okay, I'll try that. Though why did it need to run that file for safe mode? I thought safe mode only ran the essential drivers (and I don't know if the graphics card drivers count).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When Booting it sets up any PNP devices found, in safe mode the video will be the generic MS VGA drivers


----------



## joeyn414 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello,
I dont mean to add to the issue in this post, but i've had an alienware aurora for about 2 years now and I have been experiencing the same BSOD issue randomly while playing games. It happens pretty consistently and then some days it doesnt happen at all. I dont have any dumps to post yet but Ill be sure to post one as soon as I get it to hopefully solve our issue. Im assuming they are related because I have read a lot of posts like this one with the same alienware model. Unfortunately the computer is no longer under warranty so I am stuck with having to figure this out on my own.

I know the main bsod error i see says "driver_irql_not_less or equal". I have attempted to update and reinstall just about every driver on this computer over the years with no success. I really dont know what else to do, but Im hoping someone in this forum can help me solve the issue. Id rather not go on a buying spree to hunt down which piece of hardware it is, so Im praying its a software issue.

Any updates would be helpful since your last post, and as soon as the bsod pops up again I will be sure to post it. Is there any other dump file of my system specs anyone would like to analyze? And if so how do I get that dump you would like to see.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joeyn414 (Sep 28, 2012)

One more thing, I did come across this post by Dell, it didnt apply to me but it may help you, give it a look: Aurora-R1/R2/R3 cable interference on secondary graphics card fan - Alienware Forum - Alienware Club - Dell Community


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

joeyn414 said:


> One more thing, I did come across this post by Dell, it didnt apply to me but it may help you, give it a look: Aurora-R1/R2/R3 cable interference on secondary graphics card fan - Alienware Forum - Alienware Club - Dell Community


Thanks for the link, I'll have a look at the PC later.
Also I removed one of the graphics cards, so it's only running on one now. There have been no crashes yet so I think it was either an issue with the card or with (as the link describes) the cable placement.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Even with the one card the PC shut itself off after 10 mins of playing WoW (back to the 10 mins of gameplay before crash issue). I took it out (it felt incredibly hot) and put in the other card in the other slot (both these cards came with the PC BTW, both the same card) which was further away from the cables (though there is a weird looking board in front of its fan, but that's the only place I can put it other than the other slot [which also has the board in front of the fan]). It freezes as soon as windows starts. I restart the PC and it boots as normal, and here I am now reporting this. I'm starting to suspect it's an issue with the fan on the card what with the board almost touching the fan and it feeling really hot after the crash.

EDIT: After some internet research I found those boards are the network cards and them almost 'blocking' the fan shouldn't be an issue, though maybe the fan has gotten worse over time making the obstructing network card a problem?

EDIT 2: There is a long overdue update to the Alienware command center, which includes the thermal controller. Installing to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

While you have the cards out did you take a good look at the heat sinks for signs of dust bunny blockage?


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

When I took them out I cleaned them with a small paintbrush, the heat sinks had no significant clumps of dust in them. I managed to play the original Marathon for half an hour, I then browsed the Internet with no issues. However, it froze after spending 2 minutes with an in-browser game that used 3d graphics, polygons, the norm. Even the source port for Marathon I used required hardware accelerated graphics, so it's starting to seem like less of a problem with the graphics rendering capabilities with the cards and more something else.
Also, even when running on one card the PC ran almost exactly as it did with both. It's like it never used them both to begin with or something (though both were linked up, screwed in, etc.).


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Note: No blue screens have happened, only crashes, hence the lack of dumps recently.


----------



## FunkyDarkKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

Due to lack of replies and seemingly no solution I just caved in and bought a new PC. The Alienware wasn't very good at running games anyways. Still, thanks for the help that was supplied.


----------

